# Proyecto: encendido multichispa por descarga capacitiva de alto desempeño



## kusanagy100

hola a todos como dice el titulo mi idea es esa, pero primeramente vamos a explicar lo que tengo en mente

resula que he visto que la mayoria de los encendidos de este tipo se componen de un inversor , de un capacitor de almacenaje y el capacitor de salida en serie y este se cortocircuita con un tiristor, el problema mas grande , es que en altos regimenes de rpm el capacitor de salida no logra cargarse completo , entregando una chispa muy pobre

lo que yo tenia pensado era hacer un inversos de alta tension digamos 500v ( eso no es lo dificil) pero ( me encanta esa palabra jaja) enves de disponer de solo un capacitor de salida, disponer de un grupo de estos y que mientras se utiliza uno los otros utilizaran ese tiempo para cargarse

con lo consiguiente trabajaran menos estresados y pudiendo obtener mas capacidad porque el tiempo de carga de los capacitores no se vera afectado por el corto tiempo de chispa a chispa que hay en altas rpm

aca les dejo unos diagramas de circuitos para ir viendo y el ultimo es mi idea de triple capacitor de salida comandado por dos transistores asi mientras el transistor q va a masa conduce el capacitor se carga, y cuando el transistor de paso a la bobina conduce el capacitor se descarga

oviamente cuando un transistor conduce el otro no lo hace 

ahora tambien necesitaria alguna idea de como hacer el comando para ir cambiando de capacitores cada ves que se pide una chispa, se me ocurio un contador  pero nose si la frecuencia de trabajo sera suficiente

hay muchso componentes como los transistores a usar en la salida q nose cuales seran los indicados, tampoco se si es mejor utilizar un transistor o un tiristor

mi idea es que me aporten ideas para ver como lo puedo hacer

desde ya muchas gracias a todos un saludo STUART


----------



## elfrancho

y para que varios capacitores?  descargas de a uno por vez?


----------



## kusanagy100

claro esa es la idea descargar uno por ves entonces asi tienen mucho mas tiempo para cargarse trankilamente, y no trabajan nada estresados

y tambien asi se pueden poner capacitores mas grandes q tardan mas en cargarse  

saludos


----------



## capitanp

Aqui es donde muchas veces sirve la teoria ( yo diria en todo los casos)

si tu quieres cargar mas de un capacitor deveras aumentar la corriente del inversor para que se lleguen a cargar y esteen listo.

hasta aqui deacuerdo . no?

pero tu problema es que en regimenes alto el capacitor no se llega a cargar del todo.

la carga del capacitor es proporcional a la corriente, entonces si aumentas la coriente de carga, para que quieres poner mas capacitores.


solo aumentando la corriente de carga solucionaras el problema


saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

El capacitor no se "estresa", ni siquiera necesita un ligero apoyo psicológico, lo que tienes que hacer es dimensionar tu fuente de alta tensión con suficiente potencia como para que cargue al capacitor en las peores condiciones (Max RPM) o armar un sistema de disparo con capacitor y bobina individual para cada cilindro (Es lo que se emplea actualmente) con esto, incluso eliminas el distribuidor


----------



## thors

kusanagy100   

¡¡  el voltaje  que debe llegar a la bujias es de 14000 volts minimo  !
¡¡ en motores de competicion el voltaje llega a 38000 volts y mas !

es mas importante y notorio en la combustion el largo de la chispa  .,
y esto se logra aumentando el voltaje y cambiando la bujia por una adecuada  

espero sea de utilidad

suerte

http://www.emasa.cl/emasa/descargas...cumento&codigo=835&topico=41&cdItemTopico=723


----------



## luisgrillo

oigan y que bobina es la que lleba en este tipo de encendido de motores?
es la misma que en la de tipo "bobina"?


----------



## DOSMETROS

*kusanagy100* , hace añares armaba de esos encendidos . Hasta que encuentre los circuitos te doy unos datos.

Para el chopper es preferible un push-pull autooscilante , que se apaga durante el corto del tiristor y evitás recalentarlo y/o quemarlo, yo usaba dos pnp TO3 directo a la caja de aluminio sin aislar.

Si es platinero conviene que tenga una resistencia de algo de 30Ω 10W de platino a +12V para mantener los contactos limpios , ahí veo que el primero la tiene   .

Para el multichispa podés usar el chopper que quieras pero de menos tensión , algo de 200Vcc , que carga un gran capacitor , suponete 22uF , seguido de un inductor (no me acuerdo si un díodo) y finalmente el de 1uF. El proceso sería el siguiente , el chopper anda continuamente y carga el capacitor de 22uF , la carga del de 1uF se realiza via el inductor que le da una sobretensión y evita que el tiristor ponga en corto al 22uF. Al mismo tiempo cuando el tiristor lo descarga y cesa de conducir , el de 1uF toma carga inmediátamente del de 22uF.

Las ráfagas de multidisparo se obtienen a partir de la apertura de platinos hasta su cierre. Ojo , la apertura tiene que DISPARAR el multichispas , no conectar con un oscilador ya andando , porque entonces la primera chispa dispara irregularmente.

Mandaba fundir unos gabinetes de aluminio (la inyección era carísima  ) , hace unos años les hice unos a unos amigos y utilicé de gabinete las carcasas de los reflectores halógenos , que son baratos , son de aluminio , traen las aletas refrigeradoras , etc. Hay que vaciarlos y ponerles una chapa de base y montaje dónde va el vidrio . . .  sólo una idea    
http://www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00zEtQHlTRpatgM/Halogen-Floodlight-Lamp-ZY-500-500W-.jpg

*luisgrillo* , si , la bobina puede ser la convencional , si tiene resistencia limitadora , se le desconecta.

Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123

Creo que se puede utilizar un microcontrolador facilmente.
Mejor utilizar condensadores electroliticos en paralelo que uno de grande, esto mejora la resistencia interna de los condensadores y permite la carga y descarga rapida.

En vez de transistores se pueden utilizar mosfets que son mas eficientes.

Los montajes que yo he visto trabajan a 300V, condensadores de 400V son faciles de encontrar.

Contruir un transformador de 500V no es tan facil como parezca al principio, sobretodo por el aislamiento.

Yo tambien estoy interesado en diseñar uno de estos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por suerte ancontré el circuito del que armaba comercialmente por el 79'  .

Pobre papelito, no da ni para escanearlo  . Así que me pondré a dibujarlo.

*Tiopepe* el capacitor más sacrificado es el que hace la descarga , que debe ser poliester de 1uF 400V*CA* además debe ser de patas soldadas internamente, no de los que vienen enrolladitos y listo ¿y ésto cómo se sabe? ¡hay que romper uno!   

El circuito era afano de uno americano para motores de competición V8 de punta en ese momento, así que para los de 4 cilindros le recontra sobraba. Los IAVA mejorados tiraban 7500rpm sin problemas. Nosotros los probábamos con un juego de bujias al que le habíamos arrancado el electrodo lateral , entonces la chispa saltaba directamente a cabeza de pistón y debía fallar recién a las 6000rpm que debido al mayor avance , el pistón estaba demasiado lejos para que la chispa lo alcanzara.

Las chispas eran terribles , calculá que la relación de una bobina de automóvil es de 100:1 , así que si le descargás un capacitor con 400Vcc , la salida será de 40KV. Para una bobina convencional es más que suficiente. Con una bobina de competición se podría un poco más , tal vez 60KV . Pero cuando hablo de competición hablo en serio , no las que vienen disfrazaditas de vista   .

El otro tema eran los cables de bujía . . .  perdían chispa por todos lados , de noche con el capó abierto parecía un arbolito de navidad jeje . Los cables que me vendían en las casas de electricidad del automotor , no servían , lo compraba en casas de electrónica . Obvio una chispa normal es de 10 - 15 KV así que los cables serán hasta 20KV , la mitad de lo que tira el encendido electrónico a descarga capacitiva. Otra solución era  enfundar los cables convencionales con manguera tipo poliester.

Vieron que la chispita convencional es más o menos un fino hilito celeste de menos de un centímetro y que hace "tic tic tic" . . . bué , éste tira unos cuetazos azules de 4 cms de largo que hacen "*PAC PAC PAC*". Si sacás el capuchón de la bujía para ver la chispa . . .  te van a doler los dedos un par de días   .

Saludos !


----------



## tiopepe123

Yo tengo uno de la revista Nueva Electronica que lo titulaban turbojapan, es muy similar a los que circulan por la red, transformador/condensador / transistores, basicamente lo mismo.

Por lo que comentas es necesario un condensador de 1uF/400V de baja inductancia, siempre queda mirar en RS/amidata, que tienen una gama muy amplificadora de modelos, supongo que los antiparasitarios MKT se adpatarian a la perfeccion.

Lo que me pregunto por que ya no se habla sobre el tema, fijaos que todo son diseños muy antiguos y los comerciales estan a unos precios prohibitivos.

Vere si se puede escanear el de la revista nueva y otro de una elektor. con un tipico L297 o algo asi.


----------



## mingo

a si pueden subir algun diseño de uno funcionando jooya, se agradece


----------



## qbik1

Este circuito me lo encontre en algun lugar de la red, no lo he probado,   pero si a alguien le sirve, adelante


----------



## DOSMETROS

Interesante *qbik1* , pero ese que subiste no es de descarga capacitiva , hace la conmutación a transistor con lo que mejora mucho la corriente de carga de la bobina de encendido . Pero gracias igual !

Le hice un poco de edición al anciano planito , ahora se ve  , hay que cambiarle el chopper completo que es demasiado antiguo y ya no tengo los datos del transformador , que trabajaba a núcleo saturado , con entrehierro . . . y los transistores eran PNP de GERMANIOOOOOOO . 

 


Por otro lado el circuito de disparo es magnífico !

Si alguno tiene un manual de reemplazo de semiconductores ancianos y tiene ganas de colaborar , estaría bueno que haga la lista nueva.

Les garantizo que andaba CAÑO  .

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

bueno jejeje q groso ver que florecio el post, que empece por el 2008 , hay mas fiereros como yo  ,
averme gusto mucho el circuito q posteo DOSMETROS, cuando tenga un momentito libre me pogno a pasarlo.

el transformador es de ferrita? o uno de hierro?, tenes fotos del encendido terminado?

pienso igual que TIOPEPE123, mejorarlo un pokitin mas poniendo un banco de cndensadores en paralelo para minimizar la R interna de estos, auemntar la eficiencia reemplazando los transistores por mosfets, el multichispa es un agregado q lo unico q haces es alargarte la ch**** para despues mostrarlo y decir " si e smultichispa", li importante es q las chispas sean bombasos PAC PAC PAC jajaaj como menciona DOS METROS.

la idea del transformador autooscilante esta muy buena con eso se simplifica mucho el circuito.

se podria usar capacitores de tantalio ya q tiene menos perdidas¿?

PD: 

el remplazo del 2N1120 es el NTE179
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte179.pdf

pero seria mejor jubilarlo por un mosfet  

saludos gente


----------



## daniel plaza

hola a todos, me preguntaba si seria posible poner dos tiristores en paralelo, para aumentar la fiabilidad de estos y ental caso como seria la conexión de las compuertas


----------



## chacarock

Huuuu! buenisimo el post, tengo unrenault 12 y el encendido me sale como 180 pesos un usado, espero salga algo lido de aca

saludos


----------



## gustavo118888

oign que posibilidades hay de armar el encendido multichispa y aplicarlo a una bobina captadora en vez de platino ?


----------



## chacarock

hola , Dosmetros, una consulta como serian las espesificaciones del T1 del esquema, dice con nucleo saturado, como es esto, se copra se arma ?

saludos y gracias


----------



## alejandroggg

hola, muy bueno el post, vi varios circuitos y tengo ganas de hacer alguno, aunque en todos tengo la misma duda. EL TRAFO. algun dato como para mandarlo a fabricar ya que no se compra hecho, o de donde sacarlo tipo funete de pc o algo. gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no cazo un fulbo del tema pero me parece mas que interesante para seguirlo, a ver que sale

PD:mingo, ya tenemos el corte con control de salida, taria bueno seguir agregando cachivaches al fiat, no??jeje


----------



## Rataloca

Bueno UPUP!! jaja queremos chispa de 4 cm para el Tofi 
Salu2
Sebas.-


----------



## hiperloop

Hola Dosmetros. La verdad que el circuito parece interesante, sobre todo por lo sencillo que aparenta ser. Pero el problema son las caracteristicas del trafo. No podremos llegar a buen fin sino tenemos mínimamente la forma de montarlo o conseguirlo comercialmente. Espero puedas conseguirte ese datito. Por otra lado, intentaré conseguir una lista de reemplazos de los semiconductores de germanio por los actuales de silício, pero no sé si eso llevará mucho o poco tiempo. Salu2!

Ah! y otra cosa que vi en el esquemático: ¿no están invertidas las polaridades de la bobina con respecto a las del circuito? Es sólo un detalle. Si se puede aclarar mejor. Salu2!


----------



## colmenares58

muchachos si desean les envio un circuito sin platino sin bobina captadora es sencillo de armar


----------



## alejandroggg

en realidad buscamos algo para darle mas performance al vehiculo, algo que  eleve la salida y largue varias chispas. igual todo sirve. Saludos


----------



## chacarock

colmenares58 dijo:


> muchachos si desean les envio un circuito sin platino sin bobina captadora es sencillo de armar


 
para luego es tarde, vienvenido

saludos


----------



## colmenares58

chachos les envio por si desean tomar algo de el


----------



## CRONOS1970

Las características del transformador deben ser casi iguales al del diagrama de adjunto #4 del primer post. (primer post-adjunto4).

La pequeña diferencia es en los bobinados de las bases de los transistores. Asi que habria que usar algun cálculo para determinar sólo alguna vueltas que den retroalimentación a las bases. Por lo demás, creo que el transformador debe tener un primario para 12 volts y un secundario de 220 voltios. La cosa es igual en eso.

Despues de todo, restaría saber a que frecuencia oscila el dispositivo multichispa.

Si se busca un poco, se puede conseguir un generador de AT que use un sistema casi igual al del multichispa. Revisare por ahi y si encuentro les coloco algo del transformador.

Click..


----------



## florencio17

te agradeceria si lo envias


----------



## thorax

Hola, alguien pudo armar el circuito de DOSMETROS? me faltan datos para poder armarlo
Sera posible usarlo con bobina captadora?
saludos!


----------



## CRONOS1970

florencio17 dijo:


> te agradeceria si lo envias


 
Mmm. Bueno, creo que si se usan las formulas para transformadores, se puede conseguir hacer los bobinados que no tienen especificaciones. Para ello habra de considerarse como si fueran secundarios. Imaginen el trafo volteado, el supuesto secundario puede ser el primario (vean el circuito, imprimanlo para que lo tengan a la mano - y me siguen).
Bien, luego considerando esta situación, se usa la formula para transformadores y calculamos el secundario que esta conectado-de hecho conectado a los transistores.
Tenemos que si en el bobinado-secundario original del diseño- maneje 110v ac.
bobinado para transistores conectado a colector 12v ac. (lo de bateria)
bobinado conectado a bases de transistores entre 3 y 5v ac (ver datasheet de transistores para saber cuanto tolera de voltaje en base, usar algo intermedio)

Listo! Tienes tu transformador. Porque 110 en el bobinado grande? Pues por ahí hay un circuito que usa ese voltaje, recordemos que en realidad seía un poco menos de 1 amperio, suficiente para dar una chispa tremenda en la bobina del automotor.

Corrijanme si me equivoco..



			
				colmenares dijo:
			
		

> chachos les envio por si desean tomar algo de el


Y bien? qué pasó con el diseño???

Click..


----------



## negrito-uox

ya me habia envalado con la idea!!! ponganse las pilas cheeee que tengo un Falcon preparado para picar. que le queremos meter 6 bobinas y recien conseguimos 2 !!!!! sabe que con este encendido??? PACA PACA PACA noma!!!!!


----------



## antiworldx

A ver... quieres usar una bobina por bujia???

no eres concreto con tu idea...

Que motor es? ya se que es un ford... pero el 6 en linea? cual cilindrada? o es V6... o el V8...
Que encendido tienes ahorita? el platinero? o ya cuentas con algun electronico...


----------



## Rataloca

a ver a ver... yo me quede atras jaja... por lo que tengo entendido la bobina del auto se carga cuando los platinos estan cerrados, cuando el rotor hace contacto en la bobina correspondiente los platinos abren... pero esto no daria una señal alterna a la bobina, por que esta segun creo yo es un transformador elevador de tension... así que el multichispa es adicionarle un oscilador para que funcione como transformador y la salida sería alterna?
Saludos
Sebas.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Rataloca* , la bobina se carga cuando los platinos están cerrados, cuando se abren el colapso hace que la bobina genere un pulso de tensión inversa de algo así como 30 veces mayor (-30 x 12 Vdc = -360 Vp) en el primario de la bobina que ahora queda conectada en serie con el capacitor (que está en paralelo con los platinos) y forma un "circuito oscilante resonante serie" . Eso hace que la corriente vaya de la bobina al capacitor y que el capacitor se la devuelva . . . y así indefinidamente. Como los cables y la bobina tienen resistencia ohmica , la energía se pierde como calor así que en realidad esa oscilación teóricamente indefinida se amortigua y solo dura milésimas de segundo (exactamente el mismo tiempo que dura la chispa). Pero lo que genera la chispa no es contínua sino alterna ¿entendés?

La bobina es un transformador elevador con una relación aproximada de 1:100 , así que en el secundario tendremos en *teoría* 36.000 V . . . en la práctica serán 12 o 15 mil.

Los encendidos electrónicos  *CDI* -Capacitive Discharge Ignition- funcionan de otra manera , se carga un capacitor de 1 o 2 uF con 400 Vdc y se lo conecta en paralelo con la bobina formando un "circuito oscilante resonante paralelo" , como aquí la energía acumulada es mayor, medida en Joules (carga del capacitor) , entonces produce chispas más largas y potentes.

Los multichispas producen varias chispas consecutivas para intentar quemar mejor el combustible y eso lo hacen volviendo a cargar el capacitor y descargándoselo a la bobina varias veces.

AHHHHHH el CDI es invento y patente de Nicola Tesla . 

Saludos !


----------



## Dano

Hace tiempo había diseñado un cuasi CDI pero nunca lo revisé ni lo probé ni nada, acá se los paso, esquema en livewire, son 4 CDI uno para cada cilindro...... si les sirve para sacar algo de información pues mejor.


----------



## marcelorenz

hola a todos, todavia ni me he presentado a todos y pienso hacerlo en breve.
veo que estan interezados en un circuito de encendido por descarga capacitiva, tengo uno mas que interezante.
se trata del famoso msd 6a, aca en argentina lo fabrica tambien una marca conocida.
les dejo el circuito, esta todo menos el como hacer el tranformador, pero simulando un poco se puede llegar a algo.

yo simule en proteus el circuito de entrada desde platinos y el multivibrador y lo simulo a la perfeccion.

cualquier cosa me chiflan, ya puse el foro en favotitos y voy a empezar a entrar mas seguido.

marcelo


----------



## el-rey-julien

quizás esto es lo que están buscando ,chequen la pagina esta interesante 
http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/ignition.htm
saludos


----------



## Rataloca

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Rataloca* , la bobina se carga cuando los platinos están cerrados, cuando se abren el colapso hace que la bobina genere un pulso de tensión inversa de algo así como 30 veces mayor (-30 x 12 Vdc = -360 Vp) en el primario de la bobina que ahora queda conectada en serie con el capacitor (que está en paralelo con los platinos) y forma un "circuito oscilante resonante serie" . Eso hace que la corriente vaya de la bobina al capacitor y que el capacitor se la devuelva . . . y así indefinidamente. Como los cables y la bobina tienen resistencia ohmica , la energía se pierde como calor así que en realidad esa oscilación teóricamente indefinida se amortigua y solo dura milésimas de segundo (exactamente el mismo tiempo que dura la chispa). Pero lo que genera la chispa no es contínua sino alterna ¿entendés?
> 
> La bobina es un transformador elevador con una relación aproximada de 1:100 , así que en el secundario tendremos en *teoría* 36.000 V . . . en la práctica serán 12 o 15 mil.
> 
> Los encendidos electrónicos  *CDI* -Capacitive Discharge Ignition- funcionan de otra manera , se carga un capacitor de 1 o 2 uF con 400 Vdc y se lo conecta en paralelo con la bobina formando un "circuito oscilante resonante paralelo" , como aquí la energía acumulada es mayor, medida en Joules (carga del capacitor) , entonces produce chispas más largas y potentes.
> 
> Los multichispas producen varias chispas consecutivas para intentar quemar mejor el combustible y eso lo hacen volviendo a cargar el capacitor y descargándoselo a la bobina varias veces.
> 
> AHHHHHH el CDI es invento y patente de Nicola Tesla .
> 
> Saludos !


EXELENTISIMA explicacion DOSMETROS!!!
Me quedo re claro... y eso que yo arme un motor completo... pero no sabia esto y nunca se me hubiese ocurrido jaja
Ahora... teniendo la nueva tecnologia de la alta frecuencia que se esta usando mucho en fuentes... por que usar el platino como llave y usar un oscilador, un mosfet y un fly back por ejemplo para mandar directamente la salida a las bujias... 
Diganme que les parece la idea... si puede funcionar hago el circuito y lo pruebo sino vemos el CDI
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!!
Sebas.-


----------



## fabi_Rata_Blanca

buenas: se q*UE* es medio viejo el post pero estoy re sebado ya jejeje
estoy armando un renault 11 turbo, ahora el auto esta standard, porq*UE* todavia no tengo todos los fierros, es platinero y lo tengo funcionando con un encendido transistorizado y me interesa muchisimo el multichispa de @DOSMETROS, sinceramente de electronica toco de oido, plis alguien lo armo o consiguieron los datos del trafo???


----------



## negrito-uox

@antiworldx es un 221 6 cilindros en linea. era una locura del momento hasta que conseguimos uno electronico que ya rompimos varias veces pero la idea de hacer alguno de mejor desempeño esta fija


----------



## gustavo118888

caramba y aun el transformador sin datos


----------



## lokodh

que loko quiero hacer eso


----------



## PillinMeters

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, lno soy un genio en electronica pero algo le hago, instale varios encendidos multichispa Tanto los msd 6AL como las imitaciones que hacen aca en argentina y que salen bastante caras, en cuanto alla algo masomenos definitivo lo armo y lo pruebo, y si necesitan saber algo de estos encendidos tengo un 6al que puedo desarmar y mandarles fotos de lo que tiene adentro.

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

PillinMeters dijo:


> Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, lno soy un genio en electronica pero algo le hago, instale varios encendidos multichispa Tanto los msd 6AL como las imitaciones que hacen aca en argentina y que salen bastante caras, en cuanto alla algo masomenos definitivo lo armo y lo pruebo, y si necesitan saber algo de estos encendidos tengo un 6al que puedo desarmar y mandarles fotos de lo que tiene adentro.
> 
> saludos



http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/ignition.htm y este no te parece definitivo ?


----------



## CRONOS1970

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Interesante *qbik1* , pero ese que subiste no es de descarga capacitiva , hace la conmutación a transistor con lo que mejora mucho la corriente de carga de la bobina de encendido  . Pero gracias igual !
> 
> Le hice un poco de edición al anciano planito , ahora se ve    , hay que cambiarle el chopper completo que es demasiado antiguo y ya no tengo los datos del transformador , que trabajaba a núcleo saturado , con entrehierro . . . y los transistores eran PNP de GERMANIOOOOOOO   .
> 
> Por otro lado el circuito de disparo es magnífico !
> 
> Si alguno tiene un manual de reemplazo de semiconductores ancianos y tiene ganas de colaborar , estaría bueno que haga la lista nueva.
> 
> Les garantizo que andaba CAÑO   .
> 
> Saludos



Aquí la cuestión de muchos foristas es saber cuantas vueltas lleva el transformador.
Pues he aquí que he encontrado esto que lo resuelve. Disculpen los garabatos..
Los transistores son de potencia NPN. El diseño original dice que son 3055- pero se que no les tienen confianza. El transformador debería ser con nucleo toroidal supongo. Sino pos ya que!!!

Click...


----------



## tontrack

Hola a todos, muy interesantes las infos por aca. 
Estoy intentando lograr un buen modelo de encendido electronico sin tener que recurrir a transformadores, se me ocurre un multichispas sin ser necesariamente un CDI. Podría usar un 556 para generar un burst de 4 a 6 pulsos por cada trigger de platino u otro sensor y driverear la salida con un bu931. Todavía es idea, les mando garabatos después. 

El circuito de Sam Goldwasser sugiere el uso de un flyback viejo, pues bien, destruyan uno y usen el núcleo, vayan bobinando digamos de 10 en 10 el secundario a medida que observan la forma de onda en un osciloscopio. Suponiendo que a las 100 vueltas obtienen 60V, ya saben que para sus 300V necesitan enrrollar 500 vueltas. Tengan en cuenta de aislar bien cada 50-70Volt.


----------



## CRONOS1970

Mis chavos! La propuesta de usar el nucleo de un flayback es lo ideal, las espiras del primario se enrrollan tal como el diagrama que puse dos post más arriba, el secundario para que entrege 220 voltios se hace con 90 a 91 espiras con un alambre esmaltado de buena calidad, todas las espiras de este transformador deben ser así. Ahora bien, creo que el calibre debe ser un 25 awg. En tanto que el primario de diez vueltas debe ser de 20 awg y las cuatro de retroalimentación tambien de 25 awg.

A probar y a quemar, ya lo dijo Cacho, sino lo quemas no aprendes. Algo así...

Luego lo demas se hace segun lo que refería dosmetros en el diagrama que propuso al inicio.

Tontrack, no es posible crear una chispa de cuatro centimetros (más o menos- o más menos que más) sin usar un transformador que eleve el voltaje a 220 voltios con poco amperaje, para no dañar al SCR y enviar este voltaje a la bobina de encendido para generar una chispota. Sin transformador, sólo tendrás la chispa normal que siempre has tenido pero eso sí, multichispa.

Click..


----------



## alejandroggg

gente el que tiene tsunami115 parece muy bueno, incluso controlas el avance por rpm, habria que ver, que dicen??


----------



## el-rey-julien

el rey julien lo recomienda y lo  aprueba,
lo arme para una moto scooter y todavía funciona,momas miren bien ,además están todo el programa por si quieren modificarlo a su gusto


----------



## tontrack

Aquí les traigo una idea.
Si alguno ha tenido la posibilidad de reparar alguna fuente de PC habrá visto probablemente un transformador de núcleo de ferrita (el más grande los dos o tres usuales). Bien, este transformador tiene varios enrrollados secundarios entre ellos uno de 12V, el primario se suele excitar con cerca de 300V que se sacan del doblador de tensión que hay en la entrada. Este transformador está diseñado de antemano para trabajar a frecuencias del orden de las decenas de KHz y a núcleo saturado. Además existe otro pequeño transformador que es el encargado de acoplar las bases de los transistores potencia al circuito de control que está en el secundario de la fuente.

Pido disculpas de antemano por el uso y abuso del clásico 555, es que donde vivo los diseños deben ser lo más genéricos posible pues no hay mucha disponibilidad de componentes.

He aquí el plan:
1. Tomamos un transformador de una fuente frita.
2. Construimos un oscilador astable de cerca de 20KHz con un LM555 y amplificamos su salida con un transistor de conmutación, como los que vienen en la misma fuente, digamos un MJE13007. 
3. Conectamos el oscilador al secundario de 12V y variamos la frecuencia hasta obtener cerca de 300Vpp (atenúen bien el osciloscopio). La sintonía es muy necesaria debido a la potencia/frecuencia a manejar de no estar bien sintonizado el transformador se calentará demasiado pudiendo quemarse.

Hasta aquí el elevador de tensión. Ahora sobre la ráfaga:
1. Construimos un generador de ráfagas con un 556 (555 doble o usen 2 555) con uno de los timers dan la ráfaga y con el otro limitan el tiempo de esta.
2. Se acuerdan del transformador de acoplamiento del principio del post? Pues bien, utilizamos la misma filosofía que tiene el tercer circuito de kusanagy100 en la salida solo que acoplaremos esto inductivamente.

Coméntenme que les parece.
P.D. Mañana postearé un plano de una fuente de PC típica y algún garabato que se me haya ocurrido en la noche.

Have  FÜN.


----------



## tontrack

Hola a todos.
  Como les prometí ayer, les posteo un plano de una fuente típica ATX y algunos comentarios al respecto. 

Primero que todo, la idea es conseguir hacer el proyecto lo más reproducible posible a un costo mínimo. Es por esto que me empeño tanto en la fuente de PC y el 555. 
En el plano de la fuente de PC hay algunas cosas que son constantes para todas las fuentes de PC que conozco.
1- Tienen un transformador de potencia y un transformador de control.
2- El transformador se alimenta de cerca de 300Vpp por primario a través de un capacitor (por cierto ya tienen el capacitor de 1uF/250V, C7 en el plano) y uno de sus secundarios entrega 12V.
3- Si tienen la suerte de poder contar con una fuente que no esté rota y puedan desguasar, pues mejor, más piezas. Si no, los transistores y los capacitores para la fuente secundaria se toman de una bombilla fluorescente de 20W, los capacitores de 1uF rara vez se rompen.

La fuente no tiene que ser estrictamente ATX, los elementos de potencia son casi iguales desde los tiempos de las AT.

Ahora lo malo, el diodo que va en el secundario debe ser algún "fast recovery" de la corriente apropiada, no hay que temer: un televisor, monitor u otro equipo con fuentes estabilizadas de más de 100V debe tener uno.
Un cambio importante de mi concepto es utilizar un mosfet para el elevador y los bipolares de conmutación para manejar el capacitor.

El plano está solo en el concepto, los invito a su diseño.

Have FÜN


----------



## tontrack

Hola amigos, acabo de publicar en el tema "CDI para autos con platinos" un pdf que es un artículo completo de una revista para construir un CDI. Por no ser multichispa lo publiqué en el otro tema y no aquí.
El circuito es análogo a el de Dosmetros y creo que puede ayudar a los que quieran un CDI relativamente sencillo de armar.

Have FÜN


----------



## sk8federico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/ignition.htm y este no te parece definitivo ?


Si no me equivoco no es multichispa ese encendido, no?

Que no decaiga el tema, si me dan una mano, hago un buen pcb y lo subo probado.

Que opinan de esto:




http://www.mini-cooper-clubman.de/html/umcdi.html (ya estaba posteado el esquematico, pero hay mas data)(hay un link especificamente dedicado al trafo)
Mas Fotos: https://picasaweb.google.com/minidougie/MultiSparkCapacitorDischargeIgnitionDCI#

Espero que se reactive el tema, y alguien almenos pueda armar algun encendido multichispa que ande y motive a todos los demas a animarse.

Saludos,
Federico.
Gracias!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

sk8federico si es multichispas y con control de avance electronico,es con pic


----------



## sk8federico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> sk8federico si es multichispas y con control de avance electronico,es con pic



Buenisimo, la verdad es q*UE* vi el codigo, y a pesar de que programo en Perl PHP y Bash no entendi absolutamente nada.

Me disponia a crear el PCB para probarlo y compartirlo pero me surgieron varias dudas con componentes que aparecen en el esquematico.
Adjunto la imagen del esquematico con los componentes dudosos en rojo a*-*ver si me dan una mano.
Otras cosillas:
Este encendido sirve para autos a platino??
Esta bien que no lleve transformador??

*Agrego: estaria buenisimo poder agregarle un corte  por RPM, que venga con un default alto y pueda ser modificado con unos botones desde el encendido, por lo que veo le quedan varios I/Os libres al micro.

Aguardo sus comentarios
Saludos,
Federico.


----------



## el-rey-julien

diodos son diodos preferiblemente de corte rapido como los que tiene la fuente de tv(a la salida)

yo arme el circuito ese ase años ,para      una moto antigua y funciono  de 10,pero no recuerdo el numero de diodo que le puse


----------



## kusanagy100

bueno retomando al tema, el encendido que posteo sk8federico lo habia visto en youtube y es espectacular lo que funciona.

ahora les hago una pregunta ya que postie en otros lados del foro pero no me responden y me mandan a estos posts.

tengo una bicimoto la cual dispara una bobina de alta mediando el pico maximo del cemiciclo positivo de la bobina de baja.yo hice un inversor con un 555 y un trafo que entrega 600v pero no se como disparar el SCR utilizando el pico del semiciclo positivo

alguna idea?

un abrazo


----------



## sk8federico

Sigo con dudas sobre el siguiente enlace:
http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/ignition.htm

1-Esa "bobina" que se ve en el conector del alternador, seria una entrada de 220-300V ?? (proveniente tal vez de http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/inverter.htm ya que mi auto tiene alternador de 12v 60A)
2-Que es ese punto azul que esta antes del STOP ENGINE, como se conectaría eso? (para ir dándome una idea del pcb) podría ser un relay para cuando el auto esta en contacto??
4-Sirve para un auto a platino??

Salvo estas dudas, ya tengo el esquemático armado para realizar el pcb.

Veo que al pic le quedan 8 I/O libres, con lo cual me gustaría agregarle un control de limite de rpm configurable por jumpers, destinando 3 bits tendríamos 9 valores de limite de rmp, la modificación en el código no seria muy grande, pido ayuda a la gente del foro en este tema, de todos modos voy a consultar con amigos que entienden algo del tema, la verdad yo no entiendo absolutamente nada por mas que lo intente, se otros lenguajes (perl, php) pero esto me supera.

Otra cosa que me gustaría agregar con los I/O libres serian 4 leds, que indiquen la cantidad de chispas enviadas por ciclo, tal vez que cada 15 o 20 ciclos actualice el estado de los leds, mas que nada para tener referencia del funcionamiento del circuito.

No se que les parece, si estoy volando mucho o si alguien me apoya.

Por favor, es muy importante tener la data de esos componentes que dudo en el circuito así puedo avanzar, y compartir el progreso.

Gracias!
Fede!


----------



## sk8federico

Vamos muchachos! Que no decaiga el proyecto.

Ya tengo el PCB "final" del esquemático del encendido CDI que se ve en http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/ignition.htm
Envío adjunta una captura para que vean que es verdad.

Entre las dudas que ya tenia, se sumaron varias mas al ver que necesitaba agregar un "elevador" de tensión de 12v a 200-300v.

#######################
######### DUDAS #########
Las dudas del inversor son:
( http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/inverter.htm )
1- Como armar lo que estimo es un transformador que dice "4:50" principalmente para calcular el espacio y poder seguir con el disenio de la plaqueta.
2- Que son los puntos de "Control" e "Ignition" que aparecen en el esquemático.
3- Que representa esa linea divisora vertical gris?? Habrá que tomarlo en cuenta para algo?
4- A donde iría conectado el punto azul que se ve al final del esquemático?? Iría al punto azul que se encuentra abajo de "Alternator" en el esquemático del encendido.

Dudas de la ignicion son:
( http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/ignition.htm )
1- Que representa el punto azul que esta antes del switch "Stop Engine"?
2- Como se conectaría todo esto a la llave del auto??
3- Porque hay un recuadro gris que dice "Cranking"?
######### DUDAS #########
#######################

Espero alguien pueda ayudarme.
Saludos!!
Federico.


----------



## el-rey-julien

a leer 
http://translate.google.com/transla...opera&hs=EJI&rls=en&channel=suggest&prmd=ivns


> Entre las dudas que ya tenia, se sumaron varias mas al ver que necesitaba agregar un "elevador" de tensión de 12v a 200-300v.


bueno esa es la chispa para el distribuidor(segun lo entendi yo)


> Que representa el punto azul que esta antes del switch "Stop Engine"?


esos puntos azules(todos los puntos azules) son los pines o conectores,( o sea ay ay que poner un pin y luego a ese pin se le conecta un pulsador a masa,es para parar la chispa y por ende el motor,en el resto de los pines van conectados el resto de las cosas,alternador,bobina de alta,12 volt,etc,etc

yo lo arme asi como esta en esta imagen 





el elevador no lo arme,claro que en la moto donde yo lo harme,era vieja y no tuve que modificar ninguna bobina ni armar el elevador


----------



## sk8federico

el-rey-julien, 
Gracias por responder, lamentablemente las dudas siguen siendo demasiadas y no me permiten avanzar en el proyecto.
Leí los articules completos, entendí la mayor parte, también leí los datasheet de los componentes que no entendía que función cumplían en el circuito.
Igual hay cosas q*UE* no quedan para nada claras y no puedo seguir trabajando hasta tener los datos que me faltan.

Lo que mas necesito ahora es saber que clase de transformador hace falta para agregarlo al PCB y empezar probando esa parte..

La ignición en si mal que mal ya esta terminada, siguen las dudas de:
**
2- Como se conectaría todo esto a la llave del auto??
3- Porque hay un recuadro gris que dice "Cranking"?
**

A su vez, sirve para autos a platino este encendido??

Por favor en la medida de que sepan agradecería puedan contestar la mayor cantidad de cosas posibles.

GRacias
Federico.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Cranking=arranque 
eso indica que esa r y el diodo es el que permite el arranque normal del vehículo,luego el pic se encarga

originalmente todo va conectado a la moto tal cual esta y solo el botón de pare (stop inig)y ya para el motor


,bien para conectarlo al auto ,solo tienes que poner un rele en el cable de la llave ,el rele en estado de reposo(sin tencion)debe poner el stop-inig a chassis ,cuando le des a la llave de encendio el rele al activarce deja de poner en corto ese punto(stop-inig)
seria algo asi 
común a chasis,n/c(normal cerrado)al punto stop-inig
n/a sin conencion 
se entendió? es que soy medio malo para explicar


----------



## sk8federico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Cranking=arranque
> eso indica que esa r y el diodo es el que permite el arranque normal del vehículo,luego el pic se encarga
> 
> originalmente todo va conectado a la moto tal cual esta y solo el botón de pare (stop inig)y ya para el motor
> 
> 
> ,bien para conectarlo al auto ,solo tienes que poner un rele en el cable de la llave ,el rele en estado de reposo(sin tencion)debe poner el stop-inig a chassis ,cuando le des a la llave de encendio el rele al activarce deja de poner en corto ese punto(stop-inig)
> seria algo asi
> común a chasis,n/c(normal cerrado)al punto stop-inig
> n/a sin conencion
> se entendió? es que soy medio malo para explicar



Se entendio mas que bien!!
Ahora solo me falta saber lo del trafo para poder hacer el PCB, hay varios tipos de trafos en el eagle pero no se cual poner...
Las otras dudas pueden esperar hasta el momento de realizar las pruebas.

Intente mandarte un mensaje privado pero el foro no me lo permite por falta de puntos, queria ver si podiamos hablar por msn asi defino todo esto que esta en duda lo mas rapido posible.

Gracias!!
Federico.


----------



## el-rey-julien

mejor que todas las consultas sean dentro del post,pues seguramente mas adelante alguien tenga las mismas dudas/preguntas ,de ese modo se comparte la solución
en lo que refiere el transformador es la relación de vueltas entre el primario y el secundario
,yo creo que primero tienes que armar el circuito y luego ir probando el tranformador,cuando tengas armado el trafo,ya tienes la media y ay si ponerla en la placa,deberas ir probando distintos nucleos


----------



## sk8federico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mejor que todas las consultas sean dentro del post,pues seguramente mas adelante alguien tenga las mismas dudas/preguntas ,de ese modo se comparte la solución
> en lo que refiere el transformador es la relación de vueltas entre el primario y el secundario
> ,yo creo que primero tienes que armar el circuito y luego ir probando el tranformador,cuando tengas armado el trafo,ya tienes la media y ay si ponerla en la placa,deberas ir probando distintos nucleos



Mmmm, creo que voy a armar el circuito en 2 partes.
Tengo la sensación de que la parte del DC/DC va a explotar varias veces antes de funcionar.
Subo los PCB cuando tenga todo terminado.

Estuve leyendo sobre trafos, y es bastante mas complicado de lo que parece, ya que hay varios factores que influyen y todo lleva tiempo/plata y es una cuestión de prueba y error.
Por lo que lei influye mucho el diámetro del núcleo, y el "ancho" en el que se realice el bobinado, ademas de las vueltas y todo eso.
Por si alguien esta interesado sobre el tema me fueron de utilidad los siguientes en laces.:
http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/rolandorivas/instrucciones.pdf
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=18

En fin, voy a ver si me meto mas en el tema, cuando tenga algo les aviso.

Tiro un par de ideas, provenientes de un novato:
No podrá servir un trafo de fuente de pc?? (calculo que no, pero pregunto por las dudas).
Si tengo un transformador de 220v/12v 1A, me podra servir ese transformador??

Pregunto esto ya que considero que me va a limitar muchisimo esto del transformador, porque no se hace en 30 minutos, y hay que comprar componentes y no tengo la certeza de que vaya a quedar bien.

Gracias por toda la ayuda a *el-rey-julien*
Federico.


----------



## el-rey-julien

> Tiro un par de ideas, provenientes de un novato:
> No podrá servir un trafo de fuente de pc?? (calculo que no, pero pregunto por las dudas).
> Si tengo un transformador de 220v/12v 1A, me podra servir ese transformador??


 siiiiiii eso mismo sirve 

busca en el foro que ay asta programas para realizar lo calculos del transformador,revisa los post de mnicolau y sus fuente smtp ,los inversores ay muchos en el foro,en algun lado vi eso de los calculos 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/
suerte en tu busqueda
su majestad  saluda


----------



## sk8federico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> siiiiiii eso mismo sirve


Maestrooooo,,
Revisando en casa encontré un trafo 220V~50Hz 15VA -> 12V~800mA 9.6VA...
Decime que sirve esto y salto de alegría!!..

Estuve revisando los links que me pasaste, se nota que la tiene muy clara *mnicolau* no tuve tiempo de verlos a fondo los posts todavía.
Quería mandarle un privado al usuario para que se pase por este post, pero no me deja por novato...
Sera mas adelante.
Gracias por todo el tiempo dedicado su majestad 
Federico.


----------



## el-rey-julien

sk8federico dijo:


> Maestrooooo,,
> Revisando en casa encontré un trafo 220V~50Hz 15VA -> 12V~800mA 9.6VA...
> Decime que sirve esto y salto de alegría!!..
> 
> Estuve revisando los links que me pasaste, se nota que la tiene muy clara *mnicolau* no tuve tiempo de verlos a fondo los posts todavía.
> Quería mandarle un privado al usuario para que se pase por este post, pero no me deja por novato...
> Sera mas adelante.
> Gracias por todo el tiempo dedicado su majestad
> Federico.



pedíselo en publico en un mensaje como pd: ,el trafo quizás sirva es cuestión de probar (para altas frecuencias conviene núcleos de ferrite)
abajo un ejemplo de como puedes pedicelo y quizás asta mas personas vean el post y te pueden ayudar,nomas no escribas  en el mensaje central  alguna pavada,
saludos de su majestad el rey julien rey de todas las cosas
ejemplo 
PD:
    fulanito podes mirar por este por este post,que quizás puedas ayudarme,muchas gracias  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...a-capacitiva-alto-desempeno-16122/index4.html


----------



## sk8federico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pedíselo en publico en un mensaje como pd: ,el trafo quizás sirva es cuestión de probar (para altas frecuencias conviene núcleos de ferrite)



Realizado el pedido, veremos que pasa!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

si lo vi solo ten paciencia mariano es un chico muy ocupado,seguro te ilumina con los calculos o al menos te de las herramientas para que vos lo calcules
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola SK8, vi tu mensaje en el otro post, no hay molestias... voy a intentar dar una mano.
Según leí, estás por armar el inverter y tal como comenta, usa topología Flyback. Lo primero que tendrías que hacer es buscar un núcleo de ferrite con gap (no vale usar un transformador comercial de hierro), de cualquier tamaño ya que la potencia es bastante reducida. En base al núcleo que encuentres vas a armar el PCB. Lo podés reciclar de un monitor de PC, TV, etc, pero... te tenés que asegurar que posea gap ya que es necesario para que la flyback opere de manera adecuada.

Una vez que lo tengas, lo armás con la relación 4:50 de espiras, 4 primarias y 50 secundarias, con eso obtenés unos 300[V] como comenta ahí. No especifica ningún otro detalle del núcleo así que no hay mucho más para hacer. Podrías hacer el cálculo adecuado en base al núcleo que consigas vos, pero se vuelve más complejo el diseño y para esta aplicación probablemente no se justifique hacerlo.

PD: Hay algo raro en ese circuito... con Rt=47[KΩ] y Ct=47[pF], el circuito opera a 800[Khz] siendo el máximo según datasheet de 500[Khz] y un valor altísimo para una flyback "diy". Además 47[pF] es un valor demasiado bajo para el oscilador... no leíste si alguien tuvo problemas con ese circuito?



> si lo vi solo ten paciencia mariano es un chico muy ocupado



Mmmm no tanto eh... 

Saludos


----------



## sk8federico

Buenas muchachossss,
Antes que nada, gracias por contestar, y es mas,  gracias por hacerlo siempre tan rapido y con tanta información útil.
Paso a detallar los pasos que voy a seguir:



mnicolau dijo:


> Hola SK8, vi tu mensaje en el otro post, no hay molestias... voy a intentar dar una mano.
> Según leí, estás por armar el inverter y tal como comenta, usa topología Flyback. Lo primero que tendrías que hacer es buscar un núcleo de ferrite con gap (no vale usar un transformador comercial de hierro), de cualquier tamaño ya que la potencia es bastante reducida. En base al núcleo que encuentres vas a armar el PCB. Lo podés reciclar de un monitor de PC, TV, etc, pero... te tenés que asegurar que posea gap ya que es necesario para que la flyback opere de manera adecuada.
> 
> Una vez que lo tengas, lo armás con la relación 4:50 de espiras, 4 primarias y 50 secundarias, con eso obtenés unos 300[V] como comenta ahí. No especifica ningún otro detalle del núcleo así que no hay mucho más para hacer. Podrías hacer el cálculo adecuado en base al núcleo que consigas vos, pero se vuelve más complejo el diseño y para esta aplicación probablemente no se justifique hacerlo.


Encontre tambien un foro donde se toca medio por arriba el tema, y recomiendan el nucleo "EFD20".
La web en cuestion es:
http://www.edaboard.com/thread194529.html
Con esto hoy me voy a hacer una escapada a la calle Parana, a ver que tienen para ofrecerme en cuanto a nucleos y algun alambre de cobre de buena calidad (siempre viendo que no se vaya de presupuesto, sino salgo a cirujear algún monitor  )
Tengo pensado comprar algo relativamente compacto ya que el diseño del circuito con bastante laburo me quedo bien ajustadito.
En lo posible el viernes de esta semana voy a tener algun avance con el trafo, con fotos de los pasos para que cualquiera tenga una referencia de como hacerlo desde cero.




mnicolau dijo:


> PD: Hay algo raro en ese circuito... con Rt=47[KΩ] y Ct=47[pF], el circuito opera a 800[Khz] siendo el máximo según datasheet de 500[Khz] y un valor altísimo para una flyback "diy". Además 47[pF] es un valor demasiado bajo para el oscilador... no leíste si alguien tuvo problemas con ese circuito?


*AGREGADO: En la web de texas instruments no existe el UC4845. *
No me pude poner mucho con esto, lo único que tengo para acotar es que en el esquemático del dc/dc usa un UC3845 y en el texto dice que lo reemplazan por el UC4845 que supuestamente tiene algunos upgrades sobre el UC3845.
El problema con esto es que en electronicaliniers tienen el UC3845.
Otro problema es que no puedo encontrar por ningun lado el datasheet del UC4845, todos los que bajo terminan siendo del UC3845...

Repito que mis conocimientos son bastante básicos pero me esfuerzo por aprender, si me pueden dar una mano con estos valores, para calcular los valores de ocilacion y asi mismo si  alguien me puede confirmar si funcionaria bien configurándolo para el correr al 500mhz, maximo del UC4845. (no encontre ningun lugar donde hablaran sobre eso)

*********
Adicionalmente 
Info sacada del foro: http://www.edaboard.com/thread194529.html

Algo que me parecio importante en el tema de los capacitores, yo la verdad conocia hasta ceramicos/electroliticos/poliester, aca estan hablando de polipropileno, que creo son esos capacitores que vienen en un encapsulado rigido simil plastico(MKC), recomiendan usar esos..
Por lo que lei al respecto, la principal diferencia se ve en el factor DA(Absorción dieléctrica), que es la carga electrones que puede llegar a conservar el capacitor luego de descargarse, cosa que creo no afectaria a nuestro uso: POLIESTER 0.3 a 1%DA   -   PROPILENO(MKP)<0.1%DA
Los demas valores son muy similares.
Fuente: http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...ipos de capacitores y sus caracteristicas.doc

*******
En fin, espero no haber aburrido mucho, y aguardo las recomendaciones sobre el oscilador y todo lo que falta  , sigo leyendo si consigo mas data la posteo.

Muchas gracias.
Federico.

Amigos,,
Hablando puntualmente sobre el DC-DC ( http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/inverter.htm )
No me queda claro las R y los Caps de que voltaje / wataje deberían ser.
No quiero comprar resistencias de 1/4w y que me explote todo.
Disculpen mi ignorancia pero podrían darme algunas recomendaciones al respecto?

US3845/Pin3: "Control" supuestamente es un regulador, en el datasheet se ve un potenciómetro para controlarlo. Según la web del inversor, aca se usaría solo en 2 estados, ON/OFF. La idea es que sirve para ahorrar energía cuando no se esta cargando los capacitores y también para que se desconecte cuando se apaga el auto.
"When line is 0 volt, the oscillator is ON, when line is higher than 1 volt, oscillator stops"
La pregunta es, donde va conectado esto, es el pic encargado de enviarle mas e 1v cuando tiene que desconectarse??.

Conector IGNITION: debería ponerse a GND cuando el auto este encendido con un relay o algo?? La funcion cual seria, solo para evitar que se mantenga el capacitor cargado con el auto apagado??

En fin solo eso, a medida que mas leo, mas dudas encuentro...
Gracias a los que me respondan y esperemos estar ayudando a otras personas también.
Federico.


----------



## sk8federico

Muchachos, 
Me contacte con gente de sportdevices.com consultando por el DC/DC por los puntos en duda, principalmente eso de que con el cap de 47p y R de 47K el ocilador estaria oprando a ~800KHz siendo el máximo del uc3845 500KHz.
Me respondieron:
"el proyecto del inverter no se ha probado a fondo, se montó, se probó el rendimiento y la potencia y luego ya no se le dedicó mas tiempo."
"Respecto a la frecuencia de trabajo del UC3848, en este momento no recuerdo cual era, pero estoy seguro que era muy inferior a los 800 KHz, probablemente en el rango de 100 a 150 KHz"

Si alguien puede explicarme como calcular la ocilacion del uc3845, lei el datashet pero no lo entendí bien.
Segun mi razonamiento encontré lo siguiente (Fig 4 del datashet):
Freq=1.72/(RtCt)
Freq=1.72/(47*47)=0.0007786328655500226347
Si esto lo multiplicamos por 1.000.000 (no se porque) quedaria:
Freq~=778.63

Otra opción que tengo es basado en una grafica que también aparece en el datashet (Fig 6)(imagen adjunta) con esto la gente de sportdevices.com estaría en lo correcto.

Voy a probarlo, necesitaría consejos de gente que este bien en tema, ya que segun lo que me comentaron el proyecto no estaba probado ni se le dedico mucho tiempo al desarrollo.

Gracias Federico.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Federico, el problema con tu cálculo es que no estás teniendo en cuenta las unidades. Los valores del esquema son Rt en [KΩ] y Ct en [pF], y en toda fórmula hay que usar las unidades básicas, [Ω] y [F] en este caso. Osea que el cálculo quedaría:

F = 1.72/(47E3*47E-12)
F = 778000[Hz] = 778[Khz]

Supongo que por error han omitido un "0" en Ct, ya que si fuera de 470[pF], la frecuencia sería 78[Khz], un valor mucho más razonable.

En la gráfica del datasheet, los valores de Ct están todos en [nF].

Saludos


----------



## sk8federico

mnicolau,
Gracias por contestar tan pronto!!
Voy a probar con el cap de 47nf según la fig 6 del datashet.
Información adicional, en argentina, calle Parana, no se consiguen núcleos con gap, solo uno tenia un núcleo EI para limar...
Si consigo paso la data de donde y a cuanto... igual voy a andar con los ojos abiertos a ver si cirujeo algo
Actualizo cuando tenga novedades.
Federico.


----------



## sk8federico

Muchachosss!!
Conseguí los ferrites (EE) y el plástico donde hacer el bobinado (se no ta que no se el nombre).
Todo en electrónica liniers (www.electronicaliniers.com.ar) me salio unos $5 (u$s 1,25).
Dejo foto adjunta.
Termine de armar todo en el protoboard a eso de las 3 de la mañana pero no funciono, dude varias cosas en el camino que intente buscarle solución en el momento.
Primero: el trafo dice que es 4:50, lo que hice fue el primer bobinado de 50 y el segundo/exterior de 4(cosa que ahora que estoy mas lucido creo esta mal), la primer prueba fue con el bobinado de 4 vueltas recibiendo los 12v (esperando que del otro lado tire entre 200/300v) y no paso nada, probé con el trafo alrevez y lo mismo...
Después se me ocurrió pensar que el tester por ahí no lo mediría por la frecuencia de ocilacion así que tal vez debería cargar un capacitor y probarlo así, pero no estoy seguro.
Otra cosa que no me dejo conforme es que no conseguí alambre para bobinado así que lo recicle de un pequeño trafo de fuente de PC.

Después el IRFZ44n tiene 3 patas Gate(pata1) Source(pata3) Drain(pata2), la pata 1 va al UC3845 como corresponde, la pata 3 al trafo y la 2 a masa, pensando que pasa la corriente que viene de la bovina hacia masa, es esto correcto?

Las mediciones las hice entre el diodo PKMR856 y masa (no monte lo que sigue después del PKMR856 porque quería que funcione esto primero para seguir avanzando).

Aguardo alguna ayuda, en un rato voy a ir a comprar un buen alambre para rehacer el trafo.

Gracias!
Federico.


----------



## mnicolau

Federico, si usaste 47[nF] en Ct no va a funcionar nunca porque tenés una frecuencia de funcionamiento de tan sólo 780[Hz]. 
Usá Rt = 10 [KΩ] y Ct = 2.2[nF], con eso vas a tener una frecuencia de unos 80[Khz].

Por otro lado, tu transformador debe ser elevador (12[V] a 300[V]), para lograr esto el secundario debe ser bastante mayor al primario (300/12 veces mayor en condiciones ideales). Ese 4:50 se refiere a 4 primarias y 50 secundarias.

Saludos


----------



## sk8federico

mnicolau dijo:


> Federico, si usaste 47[nF] en Ct no va a funcionar nunca porque tenés una frecuencia de funcionamiento de tan sólo 780[Hz].
> Usá Rt = 10 [KΩ] y Ct = 2.2[nF], con eso vas a tener una frecuencia de unos 80[Khz].
> 
> Por otro lado, tu transformador debe ser elevador (12[V] a 300[V]), para lograr esto el secundario debe ser bastante mayor al primario (300/12 veces mayor en condiciones ideales). Ese 4:50 se refiere a 4 primarias y 50 secundarias.
> 
> Saludos



En la grafica que puse en un post anterior no vi que expresaba las frecuencias en Hz en vez de KHz, mi error, entre otros...

El bobinado del trafo entonces es primero 4 vueltas, aislamiento y 50 vueltas arriba. (adjunto una imagen para que quede mas claro, por favor confirmenme si esta bien también donde creo que es la entada de 12v y salida de 200/300v, y el sentido de los bobinados que leí es muy importante).
Consulto esto para no equivocarme otra vez.

Hoy a la noche cuando llego a casa me pongo de nuevo y les comento.
Gracias!


----------



## xiober

Saludos Amigo, estas en lo correcto con el trafo. lo que no me cuadra mucho es lo siguiente:

Después el IRFZ44n tiene 3 patas Gate(pata1) Source(pata3) Drain(pata2),  la pata 1 va al UC3845 como corresponde, la pata 3 al trafo y la 2 a  masa, pensando que pasa la corriente que viene de la bovina hacia masa,  es esto correcto?
 
Si colocaste el MOSFET asi esta malo, no te va funcionar, lo correcto seria:

Gate(1)  : Salida UC3845
Drain(2)  : Salida Transformador
Source(3): Masa o Tierra


----------



## sk8federico

xiober dijo:


> Saludos Amigo, estas en lo correcto con el trafo. lo que no me cuadra mucho es lo siguiente:
> 
> Después el IRFZ44n tiene 3 patas Gate(pata1) Source(pata3) Drain(pata2), la pata 1 va al UC3845 como corresponde, la pata 3 al trafo y la 2 a masa, pensando que pasa la corriente que viene de la bovina hacia masa, es esto correcto?
> 
> Si colocaste el MOSFET asi esta malo, no te va funcionar, lo correcto seria:
> 
> Gate(1) : Salida UC3845
> Drain(2) : Salida Transformador
> Source(3): Masa o Tierra


 
Según lei la corriente circula del source hacia el drain, en el esquema



de http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/inverter.htm a la bobina le entra 12V por un extremos y la corriente circula a través de ella, entra en el SOURCE del MOS y se descarga por el DRAIN a masa.
Confirmame en lo posible si estoy equivocado, por las dudas voy a comprar un MOS mas, por si lo quemo o algo.

Gracias por confirmarme lo del trafo


----------



## xiober

sk8federico dijo:


> Según lei la corriente circula del source hacia el drain, en el esquema de http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/inverter.htm a la bobina le entra 12V por un extremos y la corriente circula a través de ella, entra en el SOURCE del MOS y se descarga por el DRAIN a masa.
> Confirmame en lo posible si estoy equivocado, por las dudas voy a comprar un MOS mas, por si lo quemo o algo.
> 
> Gracias por confirmarme lo del trafo




En este caso la corriente circula atravez del Drain(2) a Source(3) o sea Desde los 12v de la fuente a masa. 
El Source va conectado a Masa y el Drain al Trafo.


----------



## sk8federico

Muchachosss,
Hice una prueba "experimental" ya que fue la primera vez que bobine un trafo. La relación fue 4:45 en vez de 4:50 (me quede sin alambre) y con una alimentación de una batería de 9V.
Los resultados:
La pata del IRFZ44n que iba a la bobina primaria del trafo (4 vueltas) tenia correctamente conductividad a masa, el uc3845 fue reemplazado por un TL3845P (ya que este primero no lo conseguí, es reemplazo directo teoricamente).
En el secundario del trafo no llega nada midiendo corriente alterna en el bobinado o continua luego del diodo rectificador.
Pregunta:
1- Ell bobinado del trafo, conviene que quede bien ajustado o puede quedar con una presión media pero prolijo, porque al tenes una base de 4 vueltas de alambre se hace medio despareja la superficie como para hacer un bobinado bien ajustado y que quede prolijo, conclusión me quedo medio raro el bobinado y puede que se me hayan encimado algunos alambres.

2- Recomiendan un ferrite mas grande, ahora use el E30 que es como los de las fuentes de pc, para esta aplicación debería ser mas grande?? Ademas de que me va a quedar mas prolijo.

3- Hay alguna forma de comprobar el funcionamiento del trafo?? Tengo un trafo de 220v / 12v 1A, es correcto si aplico esos 12V AC sobre el primario del trafo que hice yo y medir el secundario? Como seria el conexionado?

Muchas gracias a todos lo que siempre me ayudan tanto, que seria de mi sin ustedes muchachos, cuando termine el CDI los invito a dar una vueltita con el auto


----------



## xiober

sk8federico dijo:


> Muchachosss,
> Hice una prueba "experimental" ya que fue la primera vez que bobine un trafo. La relación fue 4:45 en vez de 4:50 (me quede sin alambre) y con una alimentación de una batería de 9V.
> Los resultados:
> La pata del IRFZ44n que iba a la bobina primaria del trafo (4 vueltas) tenia correctamente conductividad a masa, el uc3845 fue reemplazado por un TL3845P (ya que este primero no lo conseguí, es reemplazo directo teoricamente).
> En el secundario del trafo no llega nada midiendo corriente alterna en el bobinado o continua luego del diodo rectificador.
> Pregunta:
> 1- Ell bobinado del trafo, conviene que quede bien ajustado o puede quedar con una presión media pero prolijo, porque al tenes una base de 4 vueltas de alambre se hace medio despareja la superficie como para hacer un bobinado bien ajustado y que quede prolijo, conclusión me quedo medio raro el bobinado y puede que se me hayan encimado algunos alambres.
> 
> 2- Recomiendan un ferrite mas grande, ahora use el E30 que es como los de las fuentes de pc, para esta aplicación debería ser mas grande?? Ademas de que me va a quedar mas prolijo.
> 
> 3- Hay alguna forma de comprobar el funcionamiento del trafo?? Tengo un trafo de 220v / 12v 1A, es correcto si aplico esos 12V AC sobre el primario del trafo que hice yo y medir el secundario? Como seria el conexionado?
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos lo que siempre me ayudan tanto, que seria de mi sin ustedes muchachos, cuando termine el CDI los invito a dar una vueltita con el auto




Saludos, Bueno Vamos por parte:

1 - Como fue que comprobaste que existe en la pata del IRFZ44(Drain 2) conductividad a masa, recuerda que el mosfet conmuta a alta frecuencia. No puedes probar un trafo de Ferrita con 12 Ac por la baja frecuencia, si lo haces vas a quemar el MOSFET y hasta el primario del trafo.

1- Comprueba que el MOSFET este bueno
2- Comprueba que el IC de la Fuente este Oscilando
3- Comprueba que el Diodo del Segundario no este en corto
4- Monta el Esquema del circuito tal cual lo estas haciendo.

Conectaste el msofet como te dije 
1 Gate se conecta a la salida del IC
2 Drain se conecta al primario del trafo
3 Source masa


----------



## sk8federico

xiober dijo:


> Saludos, Bueno Vamos por parte:
> 
> 1 - Como fue que comprobaste que existe en la pata del IRFZ44(Drain 2) conductividad a masa, recuerda que el mosfet conmuta a alta frecuencia. No puedes probar un trafo de Ferrita con 12 Ac por la baja frecuencia, si lo haces vas a quemar el MOSFET y hasta el primario del trafo.


-Lo de la conductividad a masa lo probé con un teste en continuidad y un extremo del testes a masa y el otro en la pata2 del MOS, osea se notaba que el ocilador "funcionaba" o al menos tiraba la señal al MOS para unir la pata 3 del MOS (conectada a masa) con la pata 2.
-Lo de probar el trafo me refería a hacerlo 100% fuera del circuito, osea para probar que me haya quedado bien el bobinado, porque tengo serias dudas lo que pensaba era algo asi:
TRAFO 220V / 12V -> TRAFO_MIO 12V / 300V -> TESTER para probar si funciona bien mi trafo.




xiober dijo:


> 1- Comprueba que el MOSFET este bueno
> 2- Comprueba que el IC de la Fuente este Oscilando
> 3- Comprueba que el Diodo del Segundario no este en corto
> 4- Monta el Esquema del circuito tal cual lo estas haciendo.


1- Probé con el MOS viejo y por las dudas compre otro, así que probé con 2.
2- No se como hacerlo, no tengo ocilador, pero es seguro que activa al MOS ya que hace conductividad entre la pata 2 y 3.
3- Esto no lo probé, puede ser que este acá el problema ya que tiene una resistencia en serie al V de salida del trafo, y si no funciona el diodo o el trafo no se activa.
4- El circuito es tal cual se ve en http://sportdevices.com/ignition/inverter.htm lo único que no tiene es el bt151 que se usa para desactive el inverter y tampoco tiene la R27 y 22n del final porque no los tenia, igual no deberían influir.



xiober dijo:


> Conectaste el msofet como te dije
> 1 Gate se conecta a la salida del IC
> 2 Drain se conecta al primario del trafo
> 3 Source masa


Todo fue conectado tal cual me indicaste, no probé el otro conexionado que mi electronica barata me hizo deducir 

Para mi el problema esta en el trafo, pero no se como corroborarlo.
Gracias!


----------



## xiober

Ok entonces para probar el trafo, con un multimetro lo colocas en continuidad y miden entre las 2 puntas del primario debe marcar continuidad y si tu multimetro tiene buzzer sonara, despues mides entre las 2 puntas del segundario y debe marcar continuidad.

En el segundario deberia marcar una resistencia mayor a la der primario y la del primario deberia ser casi 0 por que con 4 vueltas no hay mucha resistencia.

Otra cosa utilizaste alambre esmaltado???? por que si no tu trafo esta en corto.

Pregunto esto por que asi este mal armado (el trafo) deberia hacer voltaje a la salida (segundario), esto siempre y cuando el IC este ocilando y el MOSFET este en buen estado.

Que diodo estas utilizando a la salida del trafo.

Si tienes como sube una foto del circuito que tienes armado


----------



## sk8federico

xiober dijo:


> Ok entonces para probar el trafo, con un multimetro lo colocas en continuidad y miden entre las 2 puntas del primario debe marcar continuidad y si tu multimetro tiene buzzer sonara, despues mides entre las 2 puntas del segundario y debe marcar continuidad.
> 
> En el segundario deberia marcar una resistencia mayor a la der primario y la del primario deberia ser casi 0 por que con 4 vueltas no hay mucha resistencia.
> 
> Otra cosa utilizaste alambre esmaltado???? por que si no tu trafo esta en corto.
> 
> Pregunto esto por que asi este mal armado (el trafo) deberia hacer voltaje a la salida (segundario), esto siempre y cuando el IC este ocilando y el MOSFET este en buen estado.
> 
> Que diodo estas utilizando a la salida del trafo.
> 
> Si tienes como sube una foto del circuito que tienes armado



Continuidad en las 2 bobinas hay, la resistencia no la medi.
El alambre use uno reciclado de un trafo de fuente de pc (ya consegui uno mejor para un proximo trafo).
El ocilador y el MOS eran nuevos asi que deberian ser buenos.

Para el diodo de la salida del trafo use un 1n4007 que soporta 1A contra los 3A que recomiendan en el esquematico, pero como fue solo para fines de pruebas lo use igual.

Hoy a la noche hago la prueba de la resistencia de las bobinas y subo el circuito armado, que de todos modos es identico al que esta en la web http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/inverter.htm

Saludos!


----------



## xiober

sk8federico dijo:


> Continuidad en las 2 bobinas hay, la resistencia no la medi.
> El alambre use uno reciclado de un trafo de fuente de pc (ya consegui uno mejor para un proximo trafo).
> El ocilador y el MOS eran nuevos asi que deberian ser buenos.
> 
> Para el diodo de la salida del trafo use un 1n4007 que soporta 1A contra los 3A que recomiendan en el esquematico, pero como fue solo para fines de pruebas lo use igual.
> 
> Hoy a la noche hago la prueba de la resistencia de las bobinas y subo el circuito armado, que de todos modos es identico al que esta en la web http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/inverter.htm
> 
> Saludos!




Te comento que ese diodo no te va a servir, tiene que ser un diodo ultra rapido, puede ser de la serie UF4007, o de la serie MUR, que ahorita no recuerdo alguno de 1A. Saludos


----------



## sk8federico

xiober dijo:


> Te comento que ese diodo no te va a servir, tiene que ser un diodo ultra rapido, puede ser de la serie UF1007, o de la serie MUR, que ahorita no recuerdo alguno de 1A. Saludos



No me di cuenta, ojala sea eso. Compre uno super rápido o eso, pero como no tenían este me dieron el mismo pero de 6A y no entraba en el protoboard, por eso no lo use.
Pruebo y les aviso!
Gracias!.


----------



## sk8federico

Amigoss,
Volvi a realizar pruebas sin exito.
Rearme el trafo con un alambre mas decente:
Primario 4 vueltas, calibre 0,5mm
Secundario 50 vueltas, calibre 0,3mm

El diodo usado para rectivicar la salida del secundario es un fr307, que segun lei Maximum Reverse Recovery Time 150nSec que es igual al que lleva originalmente.

Noto que poniendo un led en serie antes del trafo, si conecto el GATE del MOSFET a una terminal positiva este se vuelve conductivo, activa el led y el trafo, al ponele un pulso GND o conectarlo al OUT del uc3845 se corta la conductividad.

Probé distintos componentes nuevos y  viejos, en todos los casos en la bovina secundaria no no hay tensión o la hay de menos de 1V y al medirlo con el testes se descarga..

El bobinado secuncadio del trafo tiene 1ohm de resistenscia al igual que el primario, esta bien esto?? dudo mucho que el alambre este en mal estado.

El circuito esta siendo alimentado con una batería de 9V que tira 7,9V, podra ser este el problema?? 

Maniana pruebo con el auto y les comento
si tienen mas ideas tiren!!
GRacias!
FEde


----------



## xiober

sk8federico dijo:


> Amigoss,
> Volvi a realizar pruebas sin exito.
> Rearme el trafo con un alambre mas decente:
> Primario 4 vueltas, calibre 0,5mm
> Secundario 50 vueltas, calibre 0,3mm
> 
> El diodo usado para rectivicar la salida del secundario es un fr307, que segun lei Maximum Reverse Recovery Time 150nSec que es igual al que lleva originalmente.
> 
> Noto que poniendo un led en serie antes del trafo, si conecto el GATE del MOSFET a una terminal positiva este se vuelve conductivo, activa el led y el trafo, al ponele un pulso GND o conectarlo al OUT del uc3845 se corta la conductividad.
> 
> Probé distintos componentes nuevos y  viejos, en todos los casos en la bovina secundaria no no hay tensión o la hay de menos de 1V y al medirlo con el testes se descarga..
> 
> El bobinado secuncadio del trafo tiene 1ohm de resistenscia al igual que el primario, esta bien esto?? dudo mucho que el alambre este en mal estado.
> 
> El circuito esta siendo alimentado con una batería de 9V que tira 7,9V, podra ser este el problema??
> 
> Maniana pruebo con el auto y les comento
> si tienen mas ideas tiren!!
> GRacias!
> FEde



Verifica que el uc3845 tenga 5v en la pata 8 (Vref).
De Cuantos AMP es la bateria...


----------



## marcelorenz

hay varias cosas que pueden estar mal.

la primera es la alimentacion, la bateria no te va a dar la corriente necesaria para mantener ese circuito en funcionamiento, menos si dices que da 7.9V, ya que el 3845 corta por undervoltaje de alimentacion de 7.6V, teniendo en cuenta que el circuito lo alimenta con una resistencia de 100 ohm en serie con la alimentacion es muy probable que nunca arranque el circuito.
haz una prueba primero que todo colocando una resitencia o una lampara ( puede ser una lampara de auto de 12V 21W ) en serie con el cable que desde los 12V alimenta al transformador, eso va a lograr que si por algun motivo el mosfet queda en conduccion constante se encienda la lampara y no se rompa nada, y alimentalo desde 12V, puede ser de una fuente de pc.

la segunda es que no si le has puesto pero tienes que colocar un capacitor de 1uF/400v desde el catodo del diodo rectificador a masa ( red de medicion de salida ), para que acumule la tension de salida del transformador y la estabilice, si no el 3845 cada vez que abre el mosfet va a ver un chicotaso de tension por la pata de feedback  y luego baja a cero, hace falta ese capacitor para que sea filtrada la salida.

la tercera es que para que el 3845 funcione la pata 3 ( is ) tiene que estar puesta a masa, esa pata se usa para medir la corriente de carga del nucleo del transformador en el modo de uso en control por corriente, esta pata ( 1 ) no debe ser mayor a 1V para que el 3845 funcione.

la cuarta es como has conectado el transformador, en este circuito el transformador funciona en modo fly-back, o sea que las bobinas tienen que estar correctamente conectadad para que la transferencia de energia sea correcta, por eso es que el transformador esta marcado en el primario con un punto en la parte de alimenacion de 12V y con otro en masa en el secundario.

este 3845 esta conectado en el modo control por tension de salida o feedback, por lo tanto ataca al tansformador con una frecuencia fija dada por el oscilador rc de 47k con 47pf, mientras que compara la tension de salida ( medida con la red 470K + trimpot 10K ) con una tension de referencia de 2.5V interna, cuando la tension a la salida del trafo llega a al valor para el cual la comparacion supere los 2.5V, el chip apaga la salida hasta que esta tension baja un poco y nuevamente arranca y para manteniendo la tension en la salida lo mas regulada posible.

creo que no tengo mas nada mas para decir.

si se ne ocurre algo mas aviso


----------



## mnicolau

Federico, qué valores usaste para Rt y Ct al final?

Saludos


----------



## sk8federico

Buenas a todosss,
Comienzo!



> la primera es la alimentacion, la bateria no te va a dar la corriente necesaria para mantener ese circuito en funcionamiento


Pensé que al no tener carga podía funcionar bien con una batería clásica de 9V. Voy a tener que esperar hasta el martes para poder hacer las pruebas con la batería del auto, que es 12V 80A



> la segunda es que no si le has puesto pero tienes que colocar un capacitor de 1uF/400v desde el catodo del diodo rectificador a masa ( red de medicion de salida ), para que acumule la tension de salida del transformador y la estabilice, si no el 3845 cada vez que abre el mosfet va a ver un chicotaso de tension por la pata de feedback y luego baja a cero, hace falta ese capacitor para que sea filtrada la salida.


Esto no lo haría la R de 27ohms en serie con un cap 22n a masa?
Voy a comprar un cap para poner de todos modos.



> la tercera es que para que el 3845 funcione la pata 3 ( is ) tiene que estar puesta a masa, esa pata se usa para medir la corriente de carga del nucleo del transformador en el modo de uso en control por corriente, esta pata ( 1 ) no debe ser mayor a 1V para que el 3845 funcione.


Esto ya me lo había imaginado, y lo probé de la forma que indicas.



> la cuarta es como has conectado el transformador, en este circuito el transformador funciona en modo fly-back, o sea que las bobinas tienen que estar correctamente conectadad para que la transferencia de energia sea correcta, por eso es que el transformador esta marcado en el primario con un punto en la parte de alimenacion de 12V y con otro en masa en el secundario.


El trafo es un tema que siempre tuve en duda, dejo adjunta una imagen sobre el bobinado y la forma de conexión usada, como dije, este tema si que no lo tengo para nada seguro.



> Federico, qué valores usaste para Rt y Ct al final?


Los valores usados fueron los que sugeriste vos, viendo el datasheet y los cálculos entendí porque no funcionaban los representados en el esquemático.
Rt = 10K
Ct = 2.2nF
Freq resultante ~= 80Khz

*********
En fin, por favor confirmenme lo del bobinado, si es correcto y si la conexión es correcta y el martes a la noche pruebo con la batería del auto.

Como siempre, muchas gracias a todos por su aporte!!
Federico.


----------



## sk8federico

Amigosss,
Sigo sin éxito en los experimentos.
Esta vez actualizo el post planteando el esquema realizado.
Dejo adjuntos:
inverter_SCH.png: Copia a esquemático de mi protoboard en EAGLE.
inverter_PCB.png: inverter_SCH.png a PCB. 
*1-en el PCB no se respeto el modo de uso del IRFZ44n (la pata del medio va al trafo y la tercer pata a GND)
*2-en el PCB no se respeto la conexion del trafo (la pata de arriba a la izquierda va al IRFZ y la de abajo a la izquierda a V+)
*3- Puede parecer medio desprolijo pero respete las posiciones del protoboard.
protoboard_inverter.JPG: Foto de todos los ángulos del protoboard por las dudas.

TRAFO:
anterior mente adjunte un paint de como se realizo el bobinado, sera correcto?
Ver el archivo adjunto 49749
TRAFO_REAL.JPG: Fotos del trafo que hice, para que vean si es correcto el bobinado.

****
Las pruebas se realizaron con una fuente de 12V 1A (la misma tiraba 15V no pregunten por que, pero la potencia era buena ya que haciendo un corto en las terminales tiraba un chispaso importante).

Al poner el circuito en funcionamiento no pasa absolutamente nada, no puedo medir ningún voltaje antes del trafo, despues del trafo ni despues del diodo.

Puse un led en la salida del IRZF, se nota que al darle alimentacion al circuito 1 de 4 veces hace un destello pero nunca se mantiene.
Si alimento y desconecto el circuito en forma rápida unas 20 o 30 veces se ve que el cap de salir (1uf) se carga con hasta 10V.

Probe con 2 UC3845 distintos y 2 IFRZ44n distintos.

Probe por las dudas conectar el IRFZ44n según lo represento el EAGLE en inverter_PCB.png, de esta forma el trafo queda siempre encendido (no funciona la ocilacion pero si queda con alimentación) y se empieza a calentar mucho el IRFZ.

*Midiendo los bobinados del trafo se puede ver que la resistencia es bajisima:
0.7 ohms para el primario
0.9 ohms para el secundario

*Ahora que me doy cuente no puse eso que dice 27R y 22n que esta antes del cap de 1uf final.

*Todas las R son de 1/4W, todos los caps son de 25V creo o una cosa asi, el unico grande es el ultimo que dice 300V

***********
Aguardo sus comentarios, espero que al ver el protoboard o el esquemático encuentren algún error bobo que pueda haber cometido.

Gracias.
Federico.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Federico, prestá atención a la conexión que hiciste del mosfet, así como está nunca va a funcionar el circuito.

Los pines (mirándolo de frente) son Gate-Drain-Source. 
Estás conectándolo invertido, cambiá Drain con Source y estaría correcto.

Por otro lado, revisá todas las conexiones en la protoboard, es común que haya problemas de falsos contactos en ellas.

PD: cuando armes un esquema, tratá de mantener del lado de abajo la línea de GND, y por arriba la línea positiva de alimentación, así se mantiene ordenado y permite una lectura más fácil del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## sk8federico

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Federico, prestá atención a la conexión que hiciste del mosfet, así como está nunca va a funcionar el circuito.
> 
> Los pines (mirándolo de frente) son Gate-Drain-Source.
> Estás conectándolo al invertido, cambiá Drain con Source y estaría correcto.
> 
> Fijate el esquema original que está bien planteado, pero al parecer cometiste le error al leerlo. Hacé esos cambios y seguí con las pruebas.
> 
> Saludos



No es que dude de tu palabra, pero quiero entender lo que hago.
En este caso al tener el bobinado primario del trafo a V+ el MOS no actuaria alrevez, osea por el drain a GND (donde descarga) y el source al bobinado (donde viene el V+).

Con el conexionado actual, si pongo el GATE a V+ el trafo se alimenta, si pongo el GATE a GND ese corta el suministro.

Gracias!



> Acabo de notar que el esquematico subido esta mal. Como puse el MOS arriba del trafo me quedaron alrevez las conexiones a lo propuesto en http://sportdevices.com/ignition/inverter.htm
> Con este cambio el PCB me quedaria como mi protoboard.


----------



## mnicolau

No hace falta que creas en mi palabra, simplemente buscá cualquier circuito de fuente flyback y observarás cual es la forma correcta de conectar el elemento conmutador (mejor aún si leés algo de teoría sobre ese tipo de topologías para informarte mejor). 

Te dejo un par de notas de aplicación que te pueden explicar muy bien cómo funcionan las topologías.

PD: Edité el 3º párrafo que citaste porque me dí cuenta que *no *está especificado en realidad en el esquema original, cual es el drain y cual el source.

Saludos


----------



## sk8federico

Segun lo que lei, en los datasheet y los pdf que me adjuntaste (te lo agradezco)

En todos los esquemáticos se ve la pata SOURCE a GND.
Osea la pata 3 a GND, y pata 2 al bobinado del trafo.
Esa es la conexión que tengo en mi proto, la confusion vino a que nombre mal las patas.

Teniendo en cuenta que mi conexionado esta "bien", no se por donde seguir, podria intentar eso de invertir las conexiones en el primario del trafo.

Envie una consulta a la gente de http://sportdevices.com/, esta fue la respuesta.

CONSULTA SOBRE LOS VALORES CT/RT


> Bueno, la frecuencia que puedo medir en nuestro circuito esta entre 280 y 300 Khz.
> Es posible que la placa o la sonda introduzcan algo de capacidad y no salga la frecuencia teorica (en torno a 800 khz)
> en cualquier caso, los valores pueden cambiarse en funcion del diseño que necesite cada uno





> respecto al transformador, son 4 vueltas de hilo de 1,5 mm de diámetro y 50 vueltas de hilo de 0,15 mm


Aca creo que le pifie, porque use: [primario 0,5mm]  > [secundario 0,3mm]

Sigo experimentando.


----------



## xiober

sk8federico dijo:


> Segun lo que lei, en los datasheet y los pdf que me adjuntaste (te lo agradezco)
> 
> En todos los esquemáticos se ve la pata SOURCE a GND.
> Osea la pata 3 a GND, y pata 2 al bobinado del trafo.
> Esa es la conexión que tengo en mi proto, la confusion vino a que nombre mal las patas.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que mi conexionado esta "bien", no se por donde seguir, podria intentar eso de invertir las conexiones en el primario del trafo.
> 
> Envie una consulta a la gente de http://sportdevices.com/, esta fue la respuesta.
> 
> CONSULTA SOBRE LOS VALORES CT/RT
> 
> 
> 
> Aca creo que le pifie, porque use: [primario 0,5mm]  > [secundario 0,3mm]
> 
> Sigo experimentando.



En la Imagen del ProtoBoard no puedo ver donde esta la conexion del MOS con el trafo.


----------



## sk8federico

xiober dijo:


> En la Imagen del ProtoBoard no puedo ver donde esta la conexion del MOS con el trafo.



No se ve porque use un alambre con vaina blanca, va de la pata 2 del MOS al bobinado primario y de la pata 3 a GND.

Les comento que probé de todo, puse un capacitor entre V+ y GND mas grande como me recomendaron (por eso de que hago las pruebas con una fuente de 12V 1A) probe todas las conexiones todos los componentes.
Probe el trafo de todas las combinaciones posibles y nada pero ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA.

Lo único que puedo destacar es que si repetidamente conecto y desconecto el circuito puedo ver que el oscilador hace un mínimo arranque (un solo pulso) si repito varias veces esto de conexion/desconexion el cap de salida se carga con bastante voltaje, lo que me hace pensar que el trafo funciona.
No puedo entender porque no arranca el oscilador. Probe conectar la pata 2 a masa (supuestamente la usa como referencia para cortar la oscilación).
El mos funciona correctamente (si conecto el gate a V+ se alimenta la bobina, con el gate en GND se corta la alimentacion)
Los valores CT/RT probe los ideales recomendados por mnicolau (2.2n 10k) y los recomendados por la gente que hizo el esquematico (47p y 47k).
Control siempre conectado a GND.

Ya agote las ideas.
Lo proximo a hacer es comprar todos los componentes nuevos en otra casa de electronica por las dudas de que haya agarrado una partica de uc3845 mala.
Voy a armar todo en el protoboard y funcione o no voy a armar todo en una plaqueta si me comentan que mi esquematico es correcto.

Adjunto mi esquematico y mi PCB, por favor si pueden confirmen me si son correctos los valores.
Hice algunos agregados:
*Led testigo cuando el circuito esta alimentado
*Jumper para puentear CONTROL a GND.
*Posibilidad de conexionado del trasformador fuera del PCB.

Gracias por todo el tiempo, espero que de una vez llegue a buen puerto el proxecto y pueda publicar un PCB correcto.

GRacias!


----------



## xiober

sk8federico dijo:


> No se ve porque use un alambre con vaina blanca, va de la pata 2 del MOS al bobinado primario y de la pata 3 a GND.
> 
> Les comento que probé de todo, puse un capacitor entre V+ y GND mas grande como me recomendaron (por eso de que hago las pruebas con una fuente de 12V 1A) probe todas las conexiones todos los componentes.
> Probe el trafo de todas las combinaciones posibles y nada pero ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA.
> 
> Lo único que puedo destacar es que si repetidamente conecto y desconecto el circuito puedo ver que el oscilador hace un mínimo arranque (un solo pulso) si repito varias veces esto de conexion/desconexion el cap de salida se carga con bastante voltaje, lo que me hace pensar que el trafo funciona.
> No puedo entender porque no arranca el oscilador. Probe conectar la pata 2 a masa (supuestamente la usa como referencia para cortar la oscilación).
> El mos funciona correctamente (si conecto el gate a V+ se alimenta la bobina, con el gate en GND se corta la alimentacion)
> Los valores CT/RT probe los ideales recomendados por mnicolau (2.2n 10k) y los recomendados por la gente que hizo el esquematico (47p y 47k).
> Control siempre conectado a GND.
> 
> Ya agote las ideas.
> Lo proximo a hacer es comprar todos los componentes nuevos en otra casa de electronica por las dudas de que haya agarrado una partica de uc3845 mala.
> Voy a armar todo en el protoboard y funcione o no voy a armar todo en una plaqueta si me comentan que mi esquematico es correcto.
> 
> Adjunto mi esquematico y mi PCB, por favor si pueden confirmen me si son correctos los valores.
> Hice algunos agregados:
> *Led testigo cuando el circuito esta alimentado
> *Jumper para puentear CONTROL a GND.
> *Posibilidad de conexionado del trasformador fuera del PCB.
> 
> Gracias por todo el tiempo, espero que de una vez llegue a buen puerto el proxecto y pueda publicar un PCB correcto.
> 
> GRacias!



Coloca la pata 3 a masa, esa se usa para controlar la corriente de salida, pero en este circuito veo que no se esta usando.

Tambien puedes probar con un tl494 o un mc34063a. busca en google info sobre estos IC.


----------



## sk8federico

xiober dijo:


> Coloca la pata 3 a masa, esa se usa para controlar la corriente de salida, pero en este circuito veo que no se esta usando.
> 
> Tambien puedes probar con un tl494 o un mc34063a. busca en google info sobre estos IC.



Si te fijatas, la pata 3 va a un "jumper" a travez del cual se lo puede conectar a masa, tambien va a un terminal para ser controlado por el pic, ya que el pic desconecta el oscilador en el momento de la chispa para ahorrar energía.
Gracias por revisar el circuito, hoy voy a hacer las ultimas pruebas con esto y si fracaso seguramente pruebe los ICs que recomendas.
saludos,
Federico.


----------



## marcelorenz

engrosa la pistas del circuito impreso, las de alimentacion, las que van al primario del trafo y la de masa del irfz44n, tambien engrosa las pistas por donde se descarga el capacitor de 1uF hacia la bobina, pasa mucha corriente por ahi.


----------



## sk8federico

FUNCIONA FUNCIONAAA!!

Al final eran los uc3845 en mal estado:enfadado:

Ahora estoy viendo que solo alcanza 117V vamos a ver que esta pasando, me imagino que viene por el lado del trafo. Me pongo a hacer pruebas cuando tenga mas informacion posteo todo.

Gracias a los que siempre ayudan!!
Federico.




marcelorenz dijo:


> engrosa la pistas del circuito impreso, las de alimentacion, las que van al primario del trafo y la de masa del irfz44n, tambien engrosa las pistas por donde se descarga el capacitor de 1uF hacia la bobina, pasa mucha corriente por ahi.



Sisi, lo tenia en mente, pasa que lo hice medio apurado, ademas tenia pensado estanear las pistas.


----------



## mnicolau

Bien, va progresando...

Los 2 que habías probado estaban en mal estado? qué mala suerte...

Regulando el preset tenés un máximo de 117[V]? Podés aumentar las espiras secundarias para mayor tensión. Según el tipo que subió el esquema, tenía picos de casi 50[V] en el primario, por eso utilizó esa relación para llegar a los 300[V]. Sin embargo esos picos pueden depender de la energía almacenada en el núcleo, y parece que en tu caso no llegan a ser tan altos los picos.

Saludos


----------



## sk8federico

mnicolau dijo:


> Bien, va progresando...
> 
> Los 2 que habías probado estaban en mal estado? qué mala suerte...
> 
> Regulando el preset tenés un máximo de 117[V]? Podés aumentar las espiras secundarias para mayor tensión. Según el tipo que subió el esquema, tenía picos de casi 50[V] en el primario, por eso utilizó esa relación para llegar a los 300[V]. Sin embargo esos picos pueden depender de la energía almacenada en el núcleo, y parece que en tu caso no llegan a ser tan altos los picos.
> 
> Saludos



Apaaa, me mataste..
El capacitor de 1uf se carga con 117V, el precet lo tengo que poner a minimo para que le mande 2,4V al ic3845 y corte la oscilacion, sino queda oscilando por siempre pero nunca pasa los 117v clavados (y ademas se calienta muchisimo el irzf44n ya que no corta nunca).
Puede ser el trafo, igual antes voy a probar con la bateria del auto que tiene mas amperaje que mi fuente.
Otro dato es que la fuente que tengo dice 12V pero tira 16V (vaya uno a saber por que).
Pruebo con el auto y les aviso, tambien estoy avanzando con el esquematico para armar el encendido.
Hace unos dias me llego el programador para el pic ya que va a ser la primera vez en esto de microcontroladores.

mnicolau: Gracias por toda la ayuda, no te imaginas la felicidad cuando cambie el UC3845 y empece a escuchar ruido a chispoteo, jajaja.

Saludos,
Fede


----------



## el-rey-julien

solo falta ir probando otros núcleos y otras bovinas ,ya esta fácil ahora ,,,y si le pones un flyback de tv o monitor ?


----------



## sk8federico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> solo falta ir probando otros núcleos y otras bovinas ,ya esta fácil ahora ,,,y si le pones un flyback de tv o monitor ?



Puede ser lo del flyback, igual mi idea es hacerlo funcionar, subir toda la data bien ordenada en un pdf y que cualquier persona pueda armar el circuito con los datos exactos del trafo y todas estas cosas que me estoy encontrando que estan mal corregirlas como por ejemplo los valores que determinan la frequencia de oscilacion del uc3845 que son cualquier cosa en la web sportdevices.com


----------



## el-rey-julien

en ese caso a seguir el duro camino de conseguir núcleos y probar y probar

saludos                         .


----------



## sk8federico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en ese caso a seguir el duro camino de conseguir núcleos y probar y probar
> 
> saludos                         .


Por suerte en www.electronicaliniers.com.ar tiene los núcleos con ferrite, traba y el plastico donde se hace el bobinado todo por 3,50$ mas o menos, un regalo.
El alambre esmaltado averigüe y es carisimo, estoy rompiendo fuentes de viejas impresoras y scaners para sacarles el bobinado (super rata, jaja).


----------



## xiober

sk8federico dijo:


> Por suerte en www.electronicaliniers.com.ar tiene los núcleos con ferrite, traba y el plastico donde se hace el bobinado todo por 3,50$ mas o menos, un regalo.
> El alambre esmaltado averigüe y es carisimo, estoy rompiendo fuentes de viejas impresoras y scaners para sacarles el bobinado (super rata, jaja).



Felicitaciones amigo despues de tanto luchar, bueno avisamos cuando por esas bujias este saliendo plasma .

Para las pruebas tambien puedes quitarle una vuelta al primario, solo para probar. 
puedes usar 100 vueltas en el segundario y 4 en el primario, esto te lo digo a ojo por que no tengo info de tu transformador, he usado esa relacion 1:25 en varios proyectos con trafos de diferentes tamaños y mas o menos todos dan desde 300 hasta 350 volts.

Saludos.


----------



## fabi_Rata_Blanca

gente hace rato los vengo siguiendo
porq hacer un encendido como este siempre estuvo en mi cabeza...
no se mucho de electronica pero ya e echo varias cosas con pics!
me siento algo frustrado porq quiero dar una mano pero no desde mis conocimientos no podia aportar nada 

por lo pronto voy a estudiar el codigo del pic a ver si podemos hacerle mas maldades 
saludos a todos y tanto renegar me re contra marie con lo q hay y no hay que hacer
jejeje

asi que si puenden una vez terminado poner un pdf con las postas nos ayudaria muchisimo
un saludo!


----------



## el-rey-julien

los trafos de dicroicas (comunes no los electrónicos)tienen buen alambre,grueso,
de los trafos electrónicos también tienen un núcleo toroidal y algo de alambre bueno


----------



## sk8federico

Muchachosss,
El finde pude hacer algunas pruebas con las cuales apareció una nueva duda.
El tema es referente al capacitor de 220u, que según tengo entendido se usa para mantener la corriente estable en los momentos de pico de consumo.
Cambiando la posición de este capacitor varia muchísimo el funcionamiento del circuito.
Para tener como referencia, este es mi protoboard:
Ver el archivo adjunto 49892
(EL IRFZ44N esta conectado del orto lado de la bobina primaria)
(EL DIODO DE SALIDA DEL SECUNDARIO tamien esta del orto lado de la bobina)
*Si el capacitor esta donde se ve en la primer imagen, el circuito entrega máximo 150V.
*Si lo pongo del lado de enfrente (osea, cerca del primario del trafo y del irfz44n) el circuito entrega unos 130V.
En estos dos casos se escucha un ruido a chispoteo bastante fuerte en el momento de la carga del trafo, y el capacitor de 220u se caliente bastante.

*Si el cap lo pongo cerca del led (primer imagen), el voltaje alcanzado es el mismo, unos 150V.
*Si el cap lo pongo cerca de la salida del diodo 1n4007 (tercer imagen, abajo de todo), el trafo llega tranquilo a entregar 250V. El capacitor de 1u 300V se carga correctamente y el tiempo de carga supongo es bueno, porque apenas lo hago hacer contacto en el protoboard, y lo pongo en corto en un destornillador por ejemplo y tira un chispazo importante.

El trafo quedo con 4:80, por ahora.

No se si estará influyendo el protoboard y pasándolo a una plaqueta no se vería esta variación.

Podrán tirarme alguna data al respecto?


----------



## xiober

sk8federico dijo:


> Muchachosss,
> El finde pude hacer algunas pruebas con las cuales apareció una nueva duda.
> El tema es referente al capacitor de 220u, que según tengo entendido se usa para mantener la corriente estable en los momentos de pico de consumo.
> Cambiando la posición de este capacitor varia muchísimo el funcionamiento del circuito.
> Para tener como referencia, este es mi protoboard:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 49892
> (EL IRFZ44N esta conectado del orto lado de la bobina primaria)
> (EL DIODO DE SALIDA DEL SECUNDARIO tamien esta del orto lado de la bobina)
> *Si el capacitor esta donde se ve en la primer imagen, el circuito entrega máximo 150V.
> *Si lo pongo del lado de enfrente (osea, cerca del primario del trafo y del irfz44n) el circuito entrega unos 130V.
> En estos dos casos se escucha un ruido a chispoteo bastante fuerte en el momento de la carga del trafo, y el capacitor de 220u se caliente bastante.
> 
> *Si el cap lo pongo cerca del led (primer imagen), el voltaje alcanzado es el mismo, unos 150V.
> *Si el cap lo pongo cerca de la salida del diodo 1n4007 (tercer imagen, abajo de todo), el trafo llega tranquilo a entregar 250V. El capacitor de 1u 300V se carga correctamente y el tiempo de carga supongo es bueno, porque apenas lo hago hacer contacto en el protoboard, y lo pongo en corto en un destornillador por ejemplo y tira un chispazo importante.
> 
> El trafo quedo con 4:80, por ahora.
> 
> No se si estará influyendo el protoboard y pasándolo a una plaqueta no se vería esta variación.
> 
> Podrán tirarme alguna data al respecto?



No utilices ese diodo (1n4007) no sirve para alta frecuencia, utiliza un uf4007 o cualquier ultra rapido, aun que creo que para tu aplicacion deberia ser 3A como minimo uf5408 si no me equivoco


----------



## sk8federico

xiober dijo:


> No utilices ese diodo (1n4007) no sirve para alta frecuencia, utiliza un uf4007 o cualquier ultra rapido, aun que creo que para tu aplicacion deberia ser 3A como minimo uf5408 si no me equivoco



El diodo que rectifica cuando sale del secundario del trafo según el esquematico recomiendan un PKMR856, yo conseguí uno de la misma velocidad pero de 6A en vez de 3A (no recuerdo el nombre).

Despues a la salida del capacitor de 1uf se usa el 1n4007, que según la web es lento pero se usa un capacitor de 22n para solventar esta lentitud.
"_The last 1N4007 diode is necessary to load the capacitor with the current provided by the transformer. Please note that this current is high frequency and the small 22n capacitor at the left side of the cap. is needed to convert the high frequency of the transformer to DC because the 1N4007 diode is slow._"

Alguien podra aclararme eso que planteaba del cap de 220u?? 
Por favor lean 2 post atras, me esta trabando esto.

Gracias!


----------



## ARIEScompeticion

Es muy emocionanate cuando un circuito q gastaste tanto tiempo en hacer andar funcione por primera vez, me paso muchas veces nunca me salio al primer intento :| 
Estaria bueno q compartas los avances q lograste y si actualmente te anda...


----------



## 12EaN4R0

Buenas, me podrian aclarar un poquito el tema del bobinado del trafo? se realiza el devanado del primario y secundario en la misma direccion? 

La duda tiene que ver con el tema de la polaridad del primario respecto al secundario.. saludos


----------



## sk8federico

12EaN4R0 dijo:


> Buenas, me podrian aclarar un poquito el tema del bobinado del trafo? se realiza el devanado del primario y secundario en la misma direccion?
> 
> La duda tiene que ver con el tema de la polaridad del primario respecto al secundario.. saludos



Buenas, fijate el post #94 y #95.

Tene en cuenta que los valores de la resistencia y capacitor para configurar la frecuencia del oscilador no son correctos, y lo mismo para el trafo, yo lo probe con 4:50 y no llegaba al voltaje de corte ni de casualidad, se quedaba siempre oscilando, tené en cuenta eso porque recalienta muchisimo el trafo y el irzf si no corta nunca.
Si mal no recuero yo bobine *4:80 **(CORREGIDO, segun mi experiencia, haria  4:90)*, pero nunca tuve el dato certero del calibre del alambre ni el tamanio del trafo asi que quedo medio abandonado el proyecto.

Otro dato, no se de donde seras, pero en electronicaliniers.com.ar venden los nucleos y la base para armar el trafo, por 10 mangos te llevas todo, me volví loco caminando por el centro y nadie tiene nada.

Trata de comentar si tenes avances, novien tenga tiempo subo mi circuito de eagle a ver si lo revisamos y le sirve a alguien.

Saludos,


----------



## jesus norton

Camaradas 
que gran satisfaccion ver que se adentraron en un tema tan apacionante como la igncion por descarga capacitiva este tipo de circuitos generan mejor combustion de la gasolina entrante en el motor e incrementan la potencia del mismo dando asi mas kilometros por litro de gasolina generando un ahorro significativo ya que todo esta en aumento bueno esto es otro tema . Ahora  un buen circuito de el mismo que e provado  y fuciona excelente e incluso usen un trasformador de 9 volts con tap central a 110 volts y carga rapido el capacitor de 2.2. microfaradios

todo se especifica en el circuito 

tambien hice varios circuitos como el de sport device  y llego a 350 volts con un transformador de 9 volts con tap central de salida y 110 volts de entrada .conecten el  borne del tap a positivo y cualquier extremo al drenador de mofet y tendran buen voltaje de sailda :
en mi circuito  al momento  de disparar para descargar el capacitor ,se genero una buena chispa en la bobina de encendido y cruce el irfz44 y el uc 3845 porque al circuito no le puse la retoalimentacion de sensado de voltaje en el pin numero 2 de feedback para que lo tomen en cuenta si no quieren quemar mofet y el pwm

para los que se les calienta el mosfet irfz44 se  nececitan poner una resistncia de 1 kilohm de la compuerta a tierra esto es porque el uc3845 cuano no da pulso deja la compuerta del mosfet al aire o con voltaje flotante por eso  se hace muy ridos el ciruito y se calienta el mosfet

bueno no mas  aqui el circuito

suerte......................................

http://www.lib.nu.ac.th/journalcontent/upload/dccdi.pdf


----------



## jesus norton

Otra forma de incrementa la intencidad de la chipa es retroalimentando del borne de salida con un diodo de alto voltaje como de los microndas 

MUCHO CUIDADO PORQUE SE INCREMENTA LA CORRIENTA DE SALIDA Y NO QUEREMOS ACCIDENTES LATALES  NO ES BROMA SE INCREMENTA TAMBIEN LA CORRIENTE DE SALIDA Y RECUERDEN ALTO VOLTAJE MAS ALTA CORRIENTE ES DE CUIDADO

Espero que esto les funcione 
suerte...............


----------



## pandacba

demasiado complejidad cuando con un simple tranformador y un generadro de pulos, aùn asi se cayera la patita de masa la chispa salta igual, si se la inunda de nafta salta igual, si se la "empasta con aceite viejo salte igual, esto no es ocurrencia probado y recontracomprobado, en varios equipos echos alla por los 80's


----------



## 12EaN4R0

Respecto al circuito inverter de sportdevices, lo arme con un uc3845, rt = 5.6K, ct= 3.3 nf J 63v tranformador EE16 con 4 vueltas en el primario de 4 alambres enrrolados de 0.01 m y 70 vueltas de alambre 0.02 en el secundario.

En la entrada de 12 volt al trafo le coloque un teroyde de los que filtran la salida de las fuentes de pc, un capacitor de 2200uf 16v en  paralelo a un ceramico de 100nf.

El fet que use es irf3205, a la salida del trafo un MUR8001 , un capacitor de 1uf 400v , la resistencia de 470k en serie con el preset de regulacion y finalmente el capacitor de 2.2uf 400v que se conectaria a la bibina de alta..

El circuito me entra un pulso de 200v que decae asta 0v a la salida del diiodo y despues del capacitor quie mantiene la carga.  nose xq 

regulo con el preset y no pasa nada.. solamente consigo que el mosfet caliente..

El inverter lo estoy armando para colocarlo con un CDI con curva programable en el cual estoy trabajando, el mismo lo pienso implementar en un motor 4t 110cc potencial al cual el CDI de serie le queda chico y se estanca en altas. 

Mi idea era utilizar en ves de una bobina de lata convencional o de serie a la cual hay que entregale un pulso de 400v en su primario, usar un flyback al cual darle un pulso de alrededor de 100v para alcanzar en el chupete el cual se conectaria a la bujia una tension de aproximadamente 32kv.. Que opinan?? me fuy al carajo o es viable??


----------



## el-rey-julien

para mi que si es viable ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## 12EaN4R0

voy a probar soldando dos cables al contacto +B  y GND del primario flyback y lo sellare con resina, en cuanto al cable que sale a la bijia que forro se le puede colocar para no generar perdidas?  pruebo y comento.


----------



## jesus norton

12EaN4R0

pregunta al arrollar las espira del trafo cual devanado pusiste primero 
el trafo deves primero arrollar el secundario ( las 70 vueltas) despues deves paner papel aislante de buena calidad porque siponesel alambre magneto de .01mm encima del primario se generara un arco del secundario al primario.

pero si esta bien aislado el transformador ; pon una rasistancia de 1000 ohms a 1/2 watt de la compuerta del mosfet a tierra esto para cuando el uc3845 no de pulso de oscilacion el mosfet se apage y no se caliente el mosfet y/o se ponga en corto

por otra parte el flyback si puede trabajar como dices pero deve pulsarlo solo en los momentos de encendido de ignicion del motor y requeriras una fuente con un inversor de 12 volts a 100 vcd. para el flyback y dos circuitos de control 

el primero para generar el alto voltaje del flyback y el segundo para controlar en que momento activas el flyback

aguas con las descargas electricas

suerte.........................


----------



## 12EaN4R0

okas.. Devane el primario primero modificare eso.. En cuanto al flyback pienso q puede llegar a ser muy peligro mas si de golpe tiende a tener fugas. 

Consulta sirve la cinta pintor en varias capas cmo aislante o que es aconsejable?

okas.. Devane el primario primero modificare eso.. En cuanto al flyback pienso q puede llegar a ser muy peligro mas si de golpe tiende a tener fugas. 

Consulta sirve la cinta pintor en varias capas cmo aislante o que es aconsejable?


----------



## jesus norton

12EaN4R0
estimado no conosco ese tipo de cinta pero si que este bien aislado  en cuanto al flyback si lo elaboras con cuidado te serve bien.

suerte......................


----------



## 12EaN4R0

Jesus norton

Gracias por los datos..

Hoy prove conectando a la moto desde la salida del CDI de serie el cual se alimenta de una bobina de baja ubicada en la tapa de enciendido entrega alredores de 60v AC como maximo y como era de esperarse en la salida del CDI de serie que entrega la tension a la bobina de ALTA solo hay 60 a 70v los cuales entregados al +B del flyback este ultimo ni se mosquea voy a tener que poner si o si un pulso de almenos 100v en el mas +B.

Otra consulta cuanta corriente necesita el INverter en el primario del trafo para funcionar  correctamente?


----------



## jesus norton

la corriente de consumo en un inicio es del orden de un amper en ocasiones menor


----------



## el-rey-julien

12EaN4R0 dijo:
			
		

> Jesus norton
> 
> Gracias por los datos..
> 
> Hoy prove conectando a la moto desde la salida del CDI de serie el cual se alimenta de una bobina de baja ubicada en la tapa de enciendido entrega alredores de 60v AC como maximo y como era de esperarse en la salida del CDI de serie que entrega la tension a la bobina de ALTA solo hay 60 a 70v los cuales entregados al +B del flyback este ultimo ni se mosquea voy a tener que poner si o si un pulso de almenos 100v en el mas +B.
> 
> Otra consulta cuanta corriente necesita el INverter en el primario del trafo para funcionar correctamente?





con eso del flyback  yo no usaria un inversor ni 110 volt ,usaria la bobina de 12 o 24 volt y no la entrada de 100 o mas comunmemente de 120 volt

o unis las salidas de 24 + 12 volt o por ay el flyback tiene dos salidas de 24 ,
hummm se entendió lo que quise decir?
y de salida se puede usar o probar la de 180 volt ,sin usar el cable rojo donde esta el chupon,chupete o el coso ese donde la sale la chispa azul mala que lastima 





usando la patita 4 y 9 por ejemplo en lugar de usar la 1 y 3 ,segun el ejemplo del fliback de la imagen


----------



## cale16

Muy buena la información que encontré en este foro hace 1 mes que me recibí de técnico en electrónica y la calidad de la información de aquí es muy buena. Lo que les quería pedir es si tenían algún esquema de un encendido electrónico, para mi moto 110cc que mi viejo me preparo para remplazarlo por el original. Desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## johnsamuel

hola, kusanagy100 , en el 4to  esquema de cdi que posteate , acerca del circuito de entrada , no entiendo bien  la polarizacion del 2N2222 , me parece que esta demas en el circuito, por favor me podrias explicar esta parte del circuito para excitar al scr, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola a todos, construi el CDI en base al diagrama de DOSMETROS, he reemplazado el oscilador del inversor original por uno que utiliza el CD4047, 2 mosfets IRF540 , diodos FR156, trafo nucleo laminado 2.22 x 2.22 cm2, frecuencia 1Khz aprox. en el circuito de conmutacion utilize el SCR  BT151R-500, el circuito de disparo del gate esta como el original , el inversor funciona bien con un voltaje de salida de 380v. El problema es, en el momento de cierre del platino se produce la chispa en la bujia, lo coloque en el automovil, y el auto no enciende, segun tengo entendido, cuando el platino esta cerrado  no se debe producir la chispa en la bujia, por favor necesito su ayuda DOSMETROS,gracias. Saludos.!!!.


----------



## palomo3168

Hola, muy interesante el tema que estan tratando, buscando un poco en la web encontre este circuito que me parecio muy interesante, ademas explica la diferencia entre descarga capacitiva comun y multichispa, lo cual yo no tenia muy claro. Saludos


----------



## Jorge50

Hola a todos, yo arme el cicuito pero no me funciona, mido a la salida de los diodos y no tengo tensión, creo que tuviera q tener 350v, alguno lo ha fabricado ?


----------



## el indio

Hace años fabricamos varios, la marca era RLG se hacian en Argentina y eran bastante simples de consepcion, no tengo a mano el circuito, pero, el oscilador era un transistor unijuntuta, el transistor de conmutacion era un tip 53 sino recuerdo mal, el trafo era muy simple y constaba de un primario bobinado sobre una varilla de ferrite de antena, la cantidad de vueltas no la recuerdo pero era una sola capa de espiras de 7cm de largo bien pegadas con alambre de 0,8mm, secundario aislado con cinta tipo embalaje, secundario en 0,5 creo que eran 2 capas y daban algo como180 vueltas, con un sistema de disparo que inicialmente era multichispa, pero descubrimos que los tacometros electronicos se volvian locos, asi que se hizo monochispa, tiraba 200volts a la bobina de encendido con un condensador de 1mf y mantenia el voltaje mayor a 100volts alimentando una 6 cilindros a 7000 rpm, y en algunos que se preparaban para competicion llegaron a las 9000 rpm sobre un 6 cilindros, pero ya tenian trafo tipo cazoleta de ferrite


----------



## Jorge50

Hola a Todos, hace como veinte años fabrique un encendido con dos transistores 2n3055 y un trafo grano orientado, era una masa, pero en mis respectivas mudanzas perdi el circuito, ni me acuerdo quien me lo dio. Los 2n3055 con el trafo eran los osciladores y a la salida del trafo tenia un rectificador con un triac de disparo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor que los 3055 eran los 2955 , que iban directo los colectores a masa sin micas ni naaaaa 

Habría que probar mi circuito del post 14 con dos 2955 y un transformador de fuente de PC


----------



## torres.electronico

Adunto dos diseños que de seguro los va ayudar y reorientar....saludos
Adjunto las simulaciones para proteus tambien


----------



## torres.electronico

torres.electronico dijo:


> Adunto dos diseños que de seguro los va ayudar y reorientar....saludos
> Adjunto las simulaciones para proteus tambien


 
Me olvide de subir lo mas importante  las fotos


Ver el archivo adjunto 110603​ 

Ver el archivo adjunto 110604​ 

Saludos​


----------



## sk8federico

Muy buen aporte los esquemas, alguien lo pudo armar?


----------



## torres.electronico

a cual te referis?a los mios???? ahi estan armados... tuve que reforzar varias pistas; no se si se notan en la foto


----------



## sk8federico

torres.electronico dijo:


> a cual te referis?a los mios???? ahi estan armados... tuve que reforzar varias pistas; no se si se notan en la foto


Ahh, no me di cuenta como están tan bien las plaquetas pensé que era un encendido tipo los fs (de argentina)  comerciales.  
Muy bueno, lo voy a revisar bien hoy.


----------



## gabriel2223465

el transformador de cuanto tiene que ser? 
Aproximadamente cuanto te salio armarlo... un saludo!!


----------



## sk8federico

gabriel2223465 dijo:


> el transformador de cuanto tiene que ser?
> Aproximadamente cuanto te salio armarlo... un saludo!!




Fijate en el tema se hablo bastante del trafo, busca por la pagina 5.
Mi prueba fue con:
Primario 4 vueltas, calibre 0,5mm
Secundario 50 vueltas, calibre 0,3mm

Y el inverter tiraba bastante bien unos 200 y pico de volts.


----------



## gabriel2223465

Gracias por responder Fede... 
Estoy interesado en hacer el segundo diseño que subió torres... Funciona bien? Alguien lo hizo.. o me recomiendan otro...


----------



## jorgebustos

Buenas excelente post, despues de tanto leer, y sufrir y alegrarme junto a cada intento llego a la pregunta de... a alguien le funciono? alguien lo tiene andando??


----------



## nazaret

hola torres buenas tardes , sabes que tengo una dudas , no te quiero molestar , pero en el circuito que estoy armando es el de multichispa msd 6a , estuve viendo el circuito en el original hay unos transistores que supuesta mente son viejos para los de la casa de electrónica , y estube mirando la simulaciones , los 

2n5884 los podre remplazar por unos tip36c

los mje 520 tampoco consigo sus remplazo , en la simulación hay unos irf520 pero estos son mosfet no? sirven igual 

gracias 

quiero ir probando asi subo fotos para poder ayudar a otros gracias


----------



## TECMINGO

El señor Dosmetros envia por la zona, a ver si me podeis ayudar o sabeis algo sobre el tema ya que no encuentro nada en el foro que sea bueno para el motor ni tampoco despues de leer este tema.
Buscaba un sistema electronico de encendido, lo voy a describir para que vean que no  es nada de lo que hay en el foro.

El sistema consta de tres sensores un sensor hall (para saber el punto muerto superior), un potenciometro en la mariposa de la admision (para saber el avance del encendido) y por ultimo un sensor de picado ( sensor piezo electrico para retrasar el encendido por autodetonacion o demasiado avance). Las salidas serian 4 para cada una de las bobinas cdi, o 2 salidas para  utilizar   sistema de chispa perdida, dando señal a dos bobinas a la vez 1-4/3-2 (numero cilindro). Se puede utilizar ambos sistemas a la salida ya que ninguno tiene una mejora sobre la otra salvo la cantidad de componentes a utilizar.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> ....Buscaba un sistema electronico de encendido, lo voy a describir para que vean que no  es nada de lo que hay en el foro.
> 
> El sistema consta de tres sensores un sensor hall (para saber el punto  muerto superior), un potenciometro en la mariposa de la admision (para  saber el avance del encendido) y por ultimo un sensor de picado ( sensor  piezo electrico para retrasar el encendido por autodetonacion o  demasiado avance). Las salidas serian 4 para cada una de las bobinas  cdi, o 2 salidas para  utilizar   sistema de chispa perdida, dando señal  a dos bobinas a la vez 1-4/3-2 (numero cilindro). Se puede utilizar  ambos sistemas a la salida ya que ninguno tiene una mejora sobre la otra  salvo la cantidad de componentes a utilizar.....




Ese tipo de encendidos van conectados a la ECU, y difícilmente vas a poder replicar algo similar a menos que conozcas las especificaciones de cada sensor (fácil), el programa de la ECU (muy difícil tirando a imposible) y las curvas de respuesta del motor y su relación con cada parámetro sensado (puf... solo para el fabricante o alguien con un laboratorio muy avanzado).

Eso no lo vas a encontrar en este foro ni en ningun otro a menos que se trate de circuitos comerciales diseñados por los fabricantes...


----------



## TECMINGO

La ecu controla todos los parametros  del vehiculo, sistema confort, sistema climatizador, sistema de control de traccion y direccion, gestion motor (encendido y combustibe) entre otras. Solo quiero manejar el encendido.

La curva de encendido es facil de hacer, es como programar una ecu, la unica informacion que nesecita saber el circuito es las rpm y el punto del cigueñal para dar avance dependiemdo del sensor de mariposa, mas gas mas avance, menos gas menos avance, claro que esto se hace con un mapa 3D. El sensor de picado creo que se podria adosar  a una puerta logica que corte la alimentacion del encendido.
Lo que si es importante es que las bobinas cdi utilizan una tension de 12 a 17 voltios con una intensidad de 20 amperios de pico.
Yo no tengo mucha esperiencia en electronica, por eso mi pregunta, si supiera lo que haria seria compartir con ustedes mi circuito XD. Quizas por mi desconocimiento de este campo no vea la dificultad del circuito. Si al final no sale bien comprare los sistemas comerciales que hay para vehiculos de competicion.

Gracias por cederme un poco tiempo.


----------



## torres.electronico

TECMINGO dijo:


> El señor Dosmetros envia por la zona, a ver si me podeis ayudar o sabeis algo ...



Saque numero y aguarde su turno 
El Dr. casi DosMetros esta atendiendo el foro y malapalabreando para comer y pagar sus impuestos 
Volviendo al tema original, no es tan facilongo como lo planteas; Yo para hacer mi 1er CHIP me tuve que tragar varias cosas para aprender a mapear... Partamos de la base, que la curva de encendido necesita mas info para trabajar; Ademas de las RPM  (ya que el avance ya no seria mecanico desde el distribuidor), necesita saber donde esta posicionado el cigueñal, flujo / maza de aire que entro y  tiempo de inyeccion que es proporcianal estequiometricamente al anterior mencionado.
No es cosa eh mandinga lo que estas pidiendo  , tiene su complejidad y por las frecuencias que trabaja, mas el ruido, no creo que se pueda hacer con un PIC


----------



## TECMINGO

torres.electronico dijo:


> Saque numero y aguarde su turno
> El Dr. casi DosMetros esta atendiendo el foro y malapalabreando para comer y pagar sus impuestos
> Volviendo al tema original, no es tan facilongo como lo planteas; Yo para hacer mi 1er CHIP me tuve que tragar varias cosas para aprender a mapear... Partamos de la base, que la curva de encendido necesita mas info para trabajar; Ademas de las RPM  (ya que el avance ya no seria mecanico desde el distribuidor), necesita saber donde esta posicionado el cigueñal, flujo / maza de aire que entro y  tiempo de inyeccion que es proporcianal estequiometricamente al anterior mencionado.
> No es cosa eh mandinga lo que estas pidiendo  , tiene su complejidad y por las frecuencias que trabaja, mas el ruido, no creo que se pueda hacer con un PIC



Yo no estoy hablando de una gestion motor, sino de una gestion de encendido, no es lo mismo. Como son motores para lo que son, para ir rapido, no nesecito flujo masico porque lleva carburadores y esos calculos se sacan con el volumen unitario de cada cilindro  (14 litros de aire por 1 de combustible, todo esto depende del clima y la altitud, hay que variar la cantidad de combustible segun la zona para mejorar el rendimiento) si sabes el volumen unitario puedes calcular la cantidad de combustible. No les voy a aburrir con formulas porque son muy muchas.
Lo popondre de otra manera a ver si me entiendes mejor, mira un distribuidor,  tiene 4 salidas para cada bujia, una entrada de alta tension, un avance por vacio y el corte centrifugo.  Yo busco eso pero electronico, en las 4 salidas son para las bobinas cdi, el avance con el potenciometro, el corte con el piezo electrico sensor de picado, Y la posicion del cigueñal con el sensor hall.
De sistemas de vehiculos se un rato largo, de electronica no


----------



## torres.electronico

Bueno, si arrancaras entonces desde un principio como corresponde  , aportando todos los datos correspondiente a lo que tenes /deseas, se hace mas facil responder.... te queres armar una especie de LUPO...
Tengo algo muy beta armado, que por falta de $$$$ nunca me sente a terminarlo y probar (en alguna caja del altillo se que tengo el pcb con el micro... Hoy ya estoy lejos de las conpetencias 1/4milla, asi que apuesto que es uno mas de los tantos proywctos que arranque y quesaron a 3/4 camino


----------



## TECMINGO

Lo dije, gestion de encendido, no pasa na. Si un lupo o cualquier motor 4 cilindros va a funcionar o deberia funcionar. Aqui en Canarias lo mas que se lleva son las subidas a montaña y los rallys, ultimamente el Drift. Hay mucha aficion al mundo del motor.  Pero la gestion de un motor son carisimas por aqui, hablamos de 1000 € solo la gestion del motor sin cableados ni sensores y el mercado de segunda mano te las quieren vender como si fueran nuevas por eso buscaba otra alternativa. Pero viendo la dificultad que con lleva electronicamente, tendre que romperme los bolsillos XD, o a esperar a algun alma caritativa que no se haya pronunciado jajajaj.
Una pena ese abandono del proyecto Torres....
Gracias



Buscando un poco en ingles encontre este hilo, puede ser que le interese a mas de uno:

http://www.pakwheels.com/forums/d-i-y-projects/184331-home-made-ecu-efi-engine


----------



## sergiot

Perdon que meta un comentario, pero con el tps no podes manejar el avance de encendido, eso lo podes manejar si colocas un sensor MAP y en base a la depresión en el multiple modificar el avance.

Te recuerdo que un sistema convencional, ecu o distribuidor, al acelerar por ejemplo a fondo, el encendido se atrasa para evitar detonaciones, por mas que tengas un sensor de detonación siempre atrasa para después avanzar a medida que el motor levante vueltas y la depresión en la admisión aumenta.


----------



## TECMINGO

sergiot dijo:


> Perdon que meta un comentario, pero con el tps no podes manejar el avance de encendido, eso lo podes manejar si colocas un sensor MAP y en base a la depresión en el multiple modificar el avance.
> 
> Te recuerdo que un sistema convencional, ecu o distribuidor, al acelerar por ejemplo a fondo, el encendido se atrasa para evitar detonaciones, por mas que tengas un sensor de detonación siempre atrasa para después avanzar a medida que el motor levante vueltas y la depresión en la admisión aumenta.



Creo que te has equivocao un poco, el sensor map sustituye a lo que seria el caudalimetro o medidor de flujo masico, mas depresion mas gasolina rapido y simple. Y cuando aceleras a fondo el encendido avanza porque sino nunca en la vida aceleraria el motor, es por poner un ejemplo tu quieres salir corriendo y yo te tiro hacia detras con una cuerda, no llegarias a ninguna parte . 
Y no quiero meterme con sensores map porque  tendria que meterme en mapas en 3D  metiendo parametros de combustible, depresion en el colector o presion si es sobrealimentado, rpm y encendido. Busco algo sencillo nada de complicaciones.


----------



## sergiot

Creo que no es asi, si vamos a lo mas básico que fue en su momento el distribuidor, este tenía el avance de vacio que se conectaba al carburador en un conducto que solo tenía vacio cuando la mariposa del acelerador dejaba la posición de ralentí, al aparecer ese vacio se comprimia el resorte del diafragma y este tiraba de la base del platino o captor produciendo un avance de Xº de acuerdo al motor, si desde esa condición se aceleraba a fondo o casi a fondo, la depresión en la admisión baja muchísimo al punto de casi desaparecer, por lo cual el resorte del pulmón que antes estaba comprimido se descomprime y el platino o captor vuelve hacia atrás, quedando con el avance inicial, cuando el motor recupera las vueltas y la depresión, el resorte se vuelve a comprimir y vuelve a avanzar.


----------



## TECMINGO

Si totalmente cierto lo que dices, auque te has olvidado el retraso centrifugo por rpm, pero no es lo mismo un distribuidor mecanico que una gestion electronica, la teorica es la misma pero los actuadores diferentes.  Y la depresion solo cae cuando el motor ha llegado a su maximo regimen de funcionamiento, sino tuviera ese sitema seguiria subiendo rpm hasta que la velocidad fuera tan alta que no le diera tiempo a las valvulas de cerrarse produciendo un fallo catastrofico. Una biela por un lado, valvulas dobladas, si utiliza carburador puede incendiarse el mismo, etc etc.

Piensa que hoy en dia la complejidad del programado de una ecu no es como la de un vehiculo de carreras, podria decirte que el sensor map controla el abs , el asr, esp, el aire acondicionado, etc etc, y no seria mentira porque de echo es asi. Segun la carga de motor que tengas (depresion o presion motor) puede desconectar el A/A para que el vehiculo tenga mas potencia en una subida, o que corte gas atraves de la mariposa electronica si entras en una curva muy rapido para tener mas estabilidad y asi podria estar con todos los sistemas del vehiculo, cada gestor de vehiculo, sea abs, confort, gestion motor etc ,,  estan conectados entre si y segun la informacion de cada uno de ellos la ecu segun su programacion hara lo conveniente.

Siento resumirlo tanto pero es que es un tema muy largo y desde una tablet escribirlo es un lio.


----------



## sergiot

Si seguro, es bastante complejo, pero nunca esta de mas tirar algunas ideas.

Era solo eso, creo que si utilizas el tps para avanzar el encendido, este estará avanzando siempre que se acelere sin importar la carga que reciba el motor, y para ciertas ocasiones no siempre es conveniente avanzar.


----------



## TECMINGO

Claro, por que el motor se diseño para ir al maximo,  por eso el sensor de picado que comente para proteger el motor de autodetonaciones, aparte de esto tengo un control de salida con limitador de rpm, por eso desprecio todo lo demas.   

XD


----------



## sergiot

Y además debe estimo que al ser un motor preparado para ese régimen debe estar con un nivel de mezcla tendiendo a rica y nunca a poco, lograr la estequiometria en un motor estándar es lo ideal, pero calculo que para un motor preparado siempre es preferible correrse un poco para no correr riesgos de detonaciones, quemar válvulas o perforar un pistón.


----------



## torres.electronico

Cuando vino el circo drift aca, comimos un asado con la gente y le pispeamos un poco los engendros... al igual que algunos autos de picadas, tenian los distribuidores trabados y con un acance casi al limite...
Lindos bichos


----------



## nazaret

Buenas talbes TECMINGO , quiere algo como lo que se consigue llamado multispark , este mismo es una computadora , que viene con un kit depende el coche , con polea fonica ( si se dice asi ) creo que son para esos coche que tiene platino , es para eliminar el distribuidor ... estaría muy bueno un proyecto de esa magnitud..

saludos


----------



## torres.electronico

Estos sistemas vienen de uno o dos sensores en la polea; eso es para poder tener la opcion de avanzar


----------



## sergiot

Te referis al sistema que supo traer el Fiat Regatta 2000??


----------



## torres.electronico

Hola, que haces sergio; Si te refwris a mis lineas, mw refiero a sistemas de encendido programables , tales como el lypo, T-Racer entre otros.
Si bien una ecu de un vehiculo standar te permite adelantar el vehiculo, el angulo de avance es muy poco a comparacion de lo que podes hacer con dos sensores y estos sistemas de encendido.


----------



## TECMINGO

Esta claro que un sistema tipo Motec, AEM, omex o cualquiera de ese tipo tiene muchisimos parametros para configurar y ajustar el rendimiemto del motor. El tema de poner a punto una ecu no es algo que pueda hacer cualquier persona. Hay que tener muchos conocimiemtos de ingenieria y saber lo que se hace. Puedes poner a tu motor todo lo que quieras que si la programacion no es la adecuada el motor no va a rendir y sufrira hasta romperse. Yo  he visto la diferencia entre gastarse 1500€ en un ingeniero y gastarse 500. Y si puedo gasto 2000 porque ahorraras en tiempo, trabajo y dinero.
Por aqui, por la zona de canarias hay muchos  ''ingenieros'',como llamo yo a los que no tienen mucha idea de lo que hacen,  y modifican parametros de combustible, tiempos de encendido, etc etc, los dueños de los coches pasan mas tiempo cambiando inyectores, bobinas, y demas piezas vitales del motor por la mala programacion. Si, el coche camina, pero cuanto tiempo?


----------



## Alex_Sade

TECMINGO dijo:


> El señor Dosmetros envia por la zona, a ver si me podeis ayudar o sabeis algo sobre el tema ya que no encuentro nada en el foro que sea bueno para el motor ni tampoco despues de leer este tema.
> Buscaba un sistema electronico de encendido, lo voy a describir para que vean que no  es nada de lo que hay en el foro.
> 
> El sistema consta de tres sensores un sensor hall (para saber el punto muerto superior), un potenciometro en la mariposa de la admision (para saber el avance del encendido) y por ultimo un sensor de picado ( sensor piezo electrico para retrasar el encendido por autodetonacion o demasiado avance). Las salidas serian 4 para cada una de las bobinas cdi, o 2 salidas para  utilizar   sistema de chispa perdida, dando señal a dos bobinas a la vez 1-4/3-2 (numero cilindro). Se puede utilizar ambos sistemas a la salida ya que ninguno tiene una mejora sobre la otra salvo la cantidad de componentes a utilizar.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.



Yo creo que es muy viable, creo que lo más complicado va a ser encontrar un micro o un sistema que pueda gestionar lo sucifientemente rapido todo, como bien dices un sitema de encendido "básico y funcional" depende de los siguientes sensores: Posición del cigueñal (creo que lo más óptimo y lo que se utiliza hoy en dia es un sensor inductivo frente a una rueda dentada, con esta tambien se puede saber el PMS haciendo una mueca en una de las almenas), sensor de posicion de mariposa o sensor MAP o caudalimetro (con cualquiera de los tres se podria hacer, ya que con todos puedes medir la carga del motor. Con esos dos sensores ya debería de funcionar "bien", claro si esta bién mapeado! a partir de ahí se pueden añadir sensores como el sensor de picado o sonda lambda.
Encuanto a la eleccion del tipo de sensor para la masa de aire, el caudalimetro lo descartaria por que ningún fabricante lo utiliza ya en la acualidad, el MAP es el que da mejor rendimiento excepto en motores que tienen los conductos de admision muy cortos y caja de filtro de aire con poco volumen. En este tipo de motores (como pueden ser motores con ITB o con dobles carburadores) funciona mucho mejor el TPS(sensor de mariposa) por que el MAP se vuelve muy inestable y falsea mucho la señal!.

PD: estudie mecánica de competicion y mi proyecto de final de grado fue la conversion de un motor 2T en inyeccion (comprando una centralita), aparte y trabajado en algun taller de competicion.


----------



## Rmttu

Hola DOSMETROS, una consulta: en el esquema del encendido electronico por descaga capacitiva, "ENCENDIDO_ELECTRONICO_V8", no puedo darme cuenta que funcion cumplen: D7 - C5 y R4, perdon por mi ignorancia, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son para proteger al SCR de la oscilación de la bobina que regresa atravesando C1.

Ahora que veo está mal dibujado , tanto D7 como R4 deberían ir a masa


----------



## resistencio

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son para proteger al SCR de la oscilación de la bobina que regresa atravesando C1.
> 
> Ahora que veo está mal dibujado , tanto D7 como R4 deberían ir a masa


Ahí la corregí, no se porque la borran...avisen...!!!


Yo también los hacía hace años 2MTS...se los puse a todos los autos que tuve...Fiat 1100, Fiat 128, Fiat 1500, Peugeot 504, Falcon 221, Dodge VW1500, DUNA, y me estoy olvidando de algunos seguro...Terrible como le cambiaba el pique, el encendido y como se emparejaba el andar y el ruido al motor, jaja...Yo usé el de la RADIO PRACTICA Nro. 1730 de Diciembre de 1982 (precio $18.000), jaja.
Agrego: Diseño de MICHEL ARCHAMBAULT de ELECTRONIQUE PRATIQUE...Incomprobable, jaja...!!!
Este fallaba un poco en ALTAS RPM...Nunca supe porque, pero nunca investigué...Ahora sospecho que puede ser porque al altas RPM bajaba la impedancia del CAPA...xc=1/Sqr(2.pi.F.C), o porque al >rpm se atrasaba mucho el disparo, o por las DOS cosas juntas.


----------

